# The Konoha Library Unpopular Opinion Confession Thread!



## PikaCheeka (Oct 1, 2012)

*The Konoha Library Unpopular Opinion/Theory/Preference/Idea/Hope Confession Thread!*

We had one of these a while ago before the KL was archived and it was quite fun while we had it. As I recall, it got some good friendships going, too, so I figure it's high time we start it again, especially when the forum is as divided as it is right now.

Here, you are free to state whatever unpopular or little-known opinions, theories, preferences, ideas, or hopes for the manga. Use your judgment about whether or not it's “popular”, but really, have fun with it. Have you ever been negged/flamed for something that seemed like a cool idea? Any theories you worked hard on that got one or two responses at best? 

Feel free to reply to others if you agree with them (just try to avoid starting any arguments, as this is a thread where people can be open with their opinions without fear of being attacked) if you don't have any new opinions to add.


*Spoiler*: _Important Notice about what is Prohibited: PLEASE READ!_ 





Due to the animosity certain topics might cause, I am prohibiting certain ones to be discussed. They are as follows, with reasons explaining why:

1) Any power level topic involving two or more of the following characters: Itachi, Minato, Jiraiya.
2) Any power level topic involving two or more of the Hokage.

The reasons I am doing this are fairly straight-forward. We all know these things will never be settled, neither in canon nor in fandom, and I suspect that even the mention of them here is just going to provoke arguments.

3) General approval/disapproval of Tobito. If you like/dislike aspects of it, or have unpopular theories about him, then by all means go for it. We all know this is a big-deal for a lot of people.
4) Along those lines, no generic “I like/dislike...” a certain character; feel free to elaborate though.
5) No “I think such-and-such a pairing will happen” or comments about why such-and-such a pairing is better than another. I'd prefer to avoid pairing talk altogether if possible.

These three topics are  prohibited for, again, straight-forward reasons. They are all heavily conflicted topics and, if brought up too much, will completely over-run the thread and it will degenerate into a lot of conflated arguments about nothing.




I hope you guys don't find that too constrictive, and I hope you understand why I did it. 

Go!


----------



## CA182 (Oct 1, 2012)

Hmm. I once got negged for my hopeful theory stating that Konoha's alliance with Whirlpool wasn't a peace treaty. But more an act of Konoha forcing whirlpool to submit to their will or face being destroyed by Konoha.

I also stated in the same theory that Konoha then let whirlpool get destroyed years later because the Uzumaki had gotten too powerful for Konoha to control. 

Konoha's loss of control was due to the loss of the senju clan in Konoha, with them gone the Uzumaki were starting to get agitated like the Uchiha clan did. And Mito wasn't listened too since the clan felt she'd betrayed them all.

However had Konoha outright attacked whirlpool by themselves it would have started a new war, therefore Konoha orchestrated with other nations a mass attack on Whirlpool.

While it's too dark for the story now, I still liked it as a theory.


----------



## Ezekial (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm still hoping Tobi is not Obito, i'm half way right as he's made out of Zetsu, but I doubt his mind is his own either...


----------



## Golden Circle (Oct 1, 2012)

I think Flashbacks are cool and that lots of text in a chapter is a Good Thing(tm).

And that tnj is a legit way of defeating an enemy.


----------



## Default (Oct 1, 2012)

:insertconfessionbear: Sometimes I hope..


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Kishimoto dies from a epic diarrhea and somebody else start writing this manga with a little bit of more dialogues, gore and common sense.


----------



## Ƶero (Oct 1, 2012)

I think Tsunade is stronger than what people think.


----------



## 8Apedemak8 (Oct 1, 2012)

I believe there can be no peace so long as ninjas exist,yes this means no more Hokages.

All the characters of this story have some good in them.

The younger son and his bloodline have an evil side.


----------



## CA182 (Oct 1, 2012)

Lol I have an unpopular opinion that Haku is female.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 1, 2012)

I think that Kabuto will be integral to the defeat of Orochimaru.


----------



## Wax Knight (Oct 1, 2012)

I once thought that all 3 Sannin will fight together (which would've been epic), but don't think that's possible anymore.

I think now that Kabuto will be the one killing Oro


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Oct 1, 2012)

I don't think there's such thing as "fodder" in the world of shinobi, just characters at different levels of overall ablities. Its just that right now the manga is only focusing on chars at the highest spectrum of overall ability, therefore everyone else seems like "fodder" in comparison. 

I also believe feats shouldn't be discounted because they were "fodder" feats, like the 36 layer regenerating barrier that Naruto and Bee broke through.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 1, 2012)

I support the end of chakra with the destruction of Juubi by the end of the manga, so that the ninjutsu how they know in Naruto will become impossible


----------



## ovanz (Oct 1, 2012)

I support Teuchi and Tiger sage mode Mizuki will be the final Bosses. Madara and obito are just stalling time until they come.

The real evil organization that was controlling akatsuki is called R.A.M.E.N. 
(Real Akatsuki Masters Evil Ninjas)


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Oct 1, 2012)

ovanz said:


> *I support Teuchi and Tiger sage mode Mizuki will be the final Bosses. Madara and obito are just stalling time until they come.*
> 
> The real evil organization that was controlling akatsuki is called R.A.M.E.N.



The OP is asking for unpopular *OPINIONS*, not *CONFIRMED FACTS* dude


----------



## αce (Oct 1, 2012)

Tsunade is stronger than Kakashi. (I used to think otherwise)
Tsunade is a decent Hokage. Not the best. But she's not terrible.
Mei is stronger than Raikage.
Gai isn't a good character. Nor is he manly. Just annoying.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Oct 1, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Tsunade is stronger than Kakashi. (I used to think otherwise)
> *Tsunade is a decent Hokage. Not the best. But she's not terrible.*
> Mei is stronger than Raikage.
> Gai isn't a good character. Nor is he manly. Just annoying.



I also agree with this point. In fact, I don't think any of the Hokages are terrible or even remotely bad.


----------



## Yagami Light (Oct 1, 2012)

Jiraiya being alive is my deepest hope


----------



## jimbob631 (Oct 1, 2012)

I would probably side with Madara and Tobi if I lived in the Naruto world.


----------



## Annabella (Oct 1, 2012)

I used to feel 'The Will of Fire' was an inspirational concept but now it just gives me headache. Someone needs to amaterasu that shit.

I don't think Hashirama's coming back. 

I hope none of the K11 die.


----------



## ovanz (Oct 1, 2012)

RikudouHiraishin813 said:


> The OP is asking for unpopular *OPINIONS*, not *CONFIRMED FACTS* dude



Well then:

I support Hidan returns as mecha hidan.

I'm not joking, Hidan returning seems very unpopular. But he wasn't resurrected as a edo  tensei (he didn't "died" as recently as kisame or konan, he was defeated way before itachi or nagato died), so he may still be alive, his head may eat some worms and that counts as killing something so his inmortality jutsu is still active lol.


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 1, 2012)

Shinobi system sucks. People trying to look for peace in a system they need to kill is pretty idiotic. If Naruto opens Rikodou mode-on I want him to pull an Edward Elric and end all "ninjutsu" "chakra" systems.

I love Obito as a character and I believe people don't give him enough credit.

This current flashback is the only one I want to last longer.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Oct 1, 2012)

More from yours truly:

Rikudou Sennin never actually died, but ascended to a higher plane of existence.

Minato has an anti-genjutsu seal that works like the jinchuuriki partner method, and automatically breaks him out of any illusion he is trapped in. 

Hiruzen could open Gates when he was younger (someone had to teach GAi that shit), but now he can't because of old age, which explains why he was stated to be so much more powerful in his youth. 

A's shuriken tatoos are actually storage seals containing giant fuuma shurikens which he can charge full of bijuu-level Raiton chakra, transforming them into whats basically raiton versions of an FRS light.


----------



## Morgan (Oct 1, 2012)

I once posted that Naruto's "that jutsu" is Shiki Fujin and I was ignored. I still kinda believe it; kinda because it now seems Naruto is incapable of having a jutsu that has nothing to do with KB or Rasengan. 

I also believe that Hinata's going to get a power-up ....And Minato>Rikudou


----------



## Jiraiya4Life (Oct 1, 2012)

*...I guess I should make a list.*

-I liked the book No Jutsu reference and use in the Pain Arc. (I also got really emotional because of it.)

-I still hold onto the hope that Jiraiya will arise from the ocean at the end of the manga 

-I never cared for Gaara's character and called bullshit when he came back to life.

-If Sakura was real...I'd tap that 

-I use Naruto and Jiraiya as motivation in real life situations.

-I seriously believed right before Tobi's reveal that Kakashi was actually evil and Tobi was Obito but a good guy.

-The chuunin exams can suck a dong 

-Orochimaru's got nothing on Jiraiya 

-I thought Itachi was a woman and Kisame was her husband when I first started reading the manga.

-I hadn't read the first episode until the start of Part 2

-Haku gave me a boner for a good month 

Wow...felt good to get that outta my system.


----------



## αce (Oct 1, 2012)

> -I liked the book No Jutsu reference and use in the Pain Arc. (I also got really emotional because of it.)



You're the only one.



















Also, that reminds me.
Jiraiya sucked imo.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 1, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Tsunade is stronger than Kakashi. (I used to think otherwise)
> Tsunade is a decent Hokage. Not the best. But she's not terrible.



Agreed with both of these. For someone who got slammed with the "woman = healer = bad fighter" motif that Kishi loves so much, Tsunade has held her own very well, and as a kage, her heart is in the right place.

I always have more respect for people who take the forefront and lead because they know they have to or are asked to, not because they want to.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Oct 1, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> *You're the only one.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope, I actually kind of liked it to lol


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 1, 2012)

Jiraiya4Life said:


> -I thought Itachi was a woman and Kisame was her husband when I first started reading the manga.



This is the most epic thing in this thread.

 + reps.


----------



## Kestrel (Oct 1, 2012)

I support that all the housewives in Naruto are completely useless. Like 98% of the females in the series.


----------



## crystalblade13 (Oct 1, 2012)

Naruto gets Rikudo's power of creation and wills the 6 jinchuuriki that gave him their power back into existence and uses them as his 6 paths of friendship.

Honestly, I really just want to know whats in Fuu's bag-thing.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Oct 1, 2012)

I believe Mu and Onoki did not have Jinton during their fight with Madara and developed it specifically to fight him.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Oct 1, 2012)

Naruto will get the Rinnegan and completely master the Rasengan's true potential via multi elemental affinity release.

I can see it now. 

Katon/Doton Mix: Rasengan Meteor Shower. 

or maybe 

Suiton/Fuuton Mix: Rasengan Typhoon


----------



## Ender Wiggin (Oct 1, 2012)

I dislike Jiraiya and Gaara. I don't find either of them interesting or compelling. Jiraiya's only use was occasional comic relief, and I can't stand Gaara's obsession with Naruto.  

I also prefer text chapters to action chapters.

Konoha kind of sucks. They've made some really terrible choices. 

I think that the only viable way for the ending of the manga to make sense at this point is for the ninja system to be abolished. That's what's been hinted at since Zabuza.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Oct 1, 2012)

Menacing Eyes said:


> Naruto will get the Rinnegan and completely master the Rasengan's true potential via multi elemental affinity release.


That reminds me. I believe that the Rinnegan will allow one to combine elements since it gives one an affinity for every element, therefore allowing a Rinnegan-user to use any Kekkei Genkai or Kekkei Tota, or even beyond. Nagato with Jinton would be hax'd as fuck


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 1, 2012)

Jiraiya dying heroically. The guy died like a dog and none of the info he gathered helped Naruto since Naruto just brute forced all the bodies in 1 chap.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 2, 2012)

-During his fight with Killer bee and A, Minato Knew A would of caught him eventually and tried to take Bee hostage

-Sakura's Confession wasn't complete Bull shit

-How Naruto Beat Kakuzu was completely legit

-Nagato did not Take orders from Obito

- All the Sannin are failures, i say this as fact not as an insult


----------



## Tidezen (Oct 2, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> I think Flashbacks are cool and that lots of text in a chapter is a Good Thing(tm).
> 
> And that tnj is a legit way of defeating an enemy.



Agree with all of these!


----------



## Samehada (Oct 2, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Tsunade is stronger than Kakashi. (I used to think otherwise)
> Tsunade is a decent Hokage. Not the best. But she's not terrible.
> Mei is stronger than Raikage.
> Gai isn't a good character. Nor is he manly. Just annoying.





RikudouHiraishin813 said:


> I also agree with this point. In fact, I don't think any of the Hokages are terrible or even remotely bad.





PikaCheeka said:


> Agreed with both of these. For someone who got slammed with the "woman = healer = bad fighter" motif that Kishi loves so much, Tsunade has held her own very well, and as a kage, her heart is in the right place.
> 
> I always have more respect for people who take the forefront and lead because they know they have to or are asked to, not because they want to.



Im joining this club. Tsunade isn't the most powerful being in the world, but she is incredible in what she does. She has leadership ability, never lost her will, and is the best support character to date. In fact, she is even sacrificing herself to save the other kages. If she is still not getting respect in this community, I am not sure what will.


----------



## rorykage (Oct 2, 2012)

some years ago, when pain/nagato was still shrouded in mystery, i wrote up a lengthy thread about how when his reveal came, he'd be a stranger. a character we've never met before in the manga, but who will have some sort of connection to naruto (as in a clan connection), and that his doujutsu would be the one kakashi referred to in the chuunin exams. the whole sharingan, and byakugan sharing an origin thing.

didnt get much support, everyone seemed convinced that akatsuki leader would  be yondaime hokage.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Oct 2, 2012)

rorykage said:


> some years ago, when pain/nagato was still shrouded in mystery, i wrote up a lengthy thread about how when his reveal came, he'd be a stranger. a character we've never met before in the manga, but who will have some sort of connection to naruto (as in a clan connection), and that his doujutsu would be the one kakashi referred to in the chuunin exams. the whole sharingan, and byakugan sharing an origin thing.
> 
> didnt get much support, everyone seemed convinced that akatsuki leader would  be yondaime hokage.


Oh the irony. All of your predictions turned out to be right


----------



## Iruel (Oct 2, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> -During his fight with Killer bee and A, Minato Knew A would of caught him eventually and tried to take Bee hostage
> 
> -Sakura's Confession wasn't complete Bull shit
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Algol (Oct 2, 2012)

i've been negged or said some stupid stuff on here for sure, but most of the time i ususally think things through haha

a few that i got negged for that i can think of off the top of my head, or that people dismissed and then were either proven right (or may still be), were:

i got negged for saying obito getting the power to go from scrub to kage level in little over a year as being similar to naruto, sasuke, kakashi, chouji, gaara, etc.'s growth in less time. but that was right after 599, so whatever i'll let that pass haha

the weirdest thing i got negged for that i thought was one of my best ideas was when i said that naruto being w/o kurama eventually was made possible after the early 500s flashback chapter where obito ripped kurama out of kushina. he said "cuz of your uzamaki-ness (or whatever), it seems you're able to not die right away from having a bijuu ripped out of you, impressive." and all i was saying is that kishi already set it up to not be that huge of an asspull later if he goes that route with naruto... and i got called an idiot haha.

also i got called stupid for thinking that darui and the other raiton users should just shock the water and fry all the zetsus at the stand-off before that divison battle started  ... and that's exactly what they did lol



♠Ace♠ said:


> Gai isn't a good character. Nor is he manly. Just annoying.
> 
> Jiraiya sucked imo.



oh, so this _is_ allowed. I thought Pika said no to "i dislike character x" stuff.

itachi is the most terribly written character in this manga. He would have a far smaller and more reasonable fanbase if he wasn't liked for his bishounen-esque good looks. (and i don't mean this at all personally to the fans. it's fine to like a character like that, and for that reason too for sure ["to each his or her own"]. just not for me ... but that's why it's unpopular i guess)


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 2, 2012)

KuroShiroZetsu said:


> *Spoiler*: __



He gave no shits what tobi had to say, and was going to go him self


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 2, 2012)

Algol said:


> oh, so this _is_ allowed. I thought Pika said no to "i dislike character x" stuff.
> 
> itachi is the most terribly written character in this manga. He would have a far smaller and more reasonable fanbase if he wasn't liked for his bishounen-esque good looks. (and i don't mean this at all personally to the fans. it's fine to like a character like that, and for that reason too for sure. just not for me ... but that's why it's unpopular i guess)



I said it was fine as long as you gave reasons.


----------



## KawaiiKyuubi (Oct 2, 2012)

I thought Obito was the best possible Tobi outcome even though I thought it'd be Body+Eye+Goo w/o mind. 

Kakashi completely ruined Sasuke's life and could've prevented him going rogue. 

If Gai doesn't use 8-gates then I will consider the manga a failure. When I first started reading in 2004 the gates were the coolest thing to me, and Kyuubi was the second. I want to see the power of Death Gate more than I wanted to see Tobi reveal, Pain vs Naruto, Kyuubi attack of Konoha and Sasuke vs Itachi.

I think Madara literally ripping his eyes out and giving them to Nagato is fucking stupid and it would've been a lot better if he'd simply made it possible for Nagato to unlock Rinnegan rather than literally giving him his eyes. So this means Nagato just forgot to mention this to Jiraiya? pfft. 

Sakura is better than TenTen and worse than Hinata (dunno how popular any of these are btw, just getting them all out)

I liked Kurama being buds with Naruto, although the execution was pitiful. 

Konoha is evil.


----------



## Samehada (Oct 2, 2012)

rorykage said:


> some years ago, when pain/nagato was still shrouded in mystery, i wrote up a lengthy thread about how when his reveal came, he'd be a stranger. a character we've never met before in the manga, but who will have some sort of connection to naruto (as in a clan connection), and that his doujutsu would be the one kakashi referred to in the chuunin exams. the whole sharingan, and byakugan sharing an origin thing.
> 
> didnt get much support, everyone seemed convinced that akatsuki leader would  be yondaime hokage.



Impressive theory. Can you find it? I would love to read it.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 2, 2012)

KawaiiKyuubi said:


> I think Madara literally ripping his eyes out and giving them to Nagato is fucking stupid and it would've been a lot better if he'd simply made it possible for Nagato to unlock Rinnegan rather than literally giving him his eyes. So this means Nagato just forgot to mention this to Jiraiya? pfft.



I assumed Madara did it when nagato was a baby, or at least very young


----------



## Algol (Oct 2, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> I said it was fine as long as you gave reasons.



gotcha. yeah i see that. then the gai thing is cool, but the jiraiya one from ace is lacking in the reason department, imo. but whatever, he or she can think what they want, of course. i've gotten tired over the years from taking things too personally/caring too much and overreacting. i'm trying to back away from that recently on here (probably unsuccessfully haha)


oh and also, i forgot to add: maybe i'm in the minority here, maybe not (i can never tell), but i think the naruto-sasuke thing is the worst aspect of this manga, second to the uchiha overload... but that's actually cool in retrospect (kishi needed villains close to home). 

i like sasuke and i like naruto, _individually_, but their whole bonds thing and their bromance or whatever that especially the anime likes to play up a lot, and naruto's obsessive behavior about it in the manga, before the post-danzo fight team 7 reunion, was terrible. i think it's the most boring, predictable part of this manga (like we all know naruto and sasuke have the final battle, mass tnj incoming, etc.), and there are so many more interesting things happening both around and to these two characters besides their "bonds" thing.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 2, 2012)

Along those lines...

I think the final battle between Sasuke and Naruto will be between rivals/friends, and this is the "fight near the end" that Kishi was referring to.

I never have and never will see Sasuke as the final villain. It's inevitable that he and Naruto will spar as comrades in the end.


----------



## Blur (Oct 2, 2012)

Base Itachi (no MS) > Minato.


----------



## RoseWhirlpool (Oct 2, 2012)

Orochimaru will somehow beat Madara to become final villain but will be owned easily again by Sasuke or Naruto.  Because the scroll that Suigetsu found is a way to defeat Edos.

Minato is a terrible teacher in that he should've explained what the special kunai he gave Kakashi does so that he can call him the moment they get in trouble. Could've saved them all.

Obito made all the Mist people kill off their own kekkei genkei tribes in revenge for Rin.

Mei Terumi has a sharingan in her other eye.  She is actually on Madara's side! She didn't need to double cross against him with the kage bc the kage were too weak anyway. She's waiting for the right time...


----------



## Tidezen (Oct 2, 2012)

Algol said:


> oh and also, i forgot to add: maybe i'm in the minority here, maybe not (i can never tell), but i think the naruto-sasuke thing is the worst aspect of this manga, second to the uchiha overload... but that's actually cool in retrospect (kishi needed villains close to home).
> 
> i like sasuke and i like naruto, individually, but their whole bonds thing and their bromance or whatever that especially the anime likes to play up a lot, and naruto's obsessive behavior about it in the manga, before the post-danzo fight team 7 reunion, was terrible. i think it's the most boring, predictable part of this manga (like we all know naruto and sasuke have the final battle, mass tnj incoming, etc.), and there are so many more interesting things happening both around and to these two characters besides their "bonds" thing.



I agree most with the last part-- it's the sheer length of time Kishi spends on that one aspect alone, when there's so many other things that would be cool to explore.  Like anyone else except those two, for instance.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Oct 2, 2012)

Menshouha said:


> Base Itachi (no MS) > Minato.


I thought the OP didn't allow this.

In that case, Minato > EMS Madara and > or = Edo Madara.

Minato shunshin > RM Naruto shunshin and = BM Naruto shunshin

Minato HIRAISHIN > BM Naruto shunshin

Minato has Oodama and Cho Oodama Rasengan

Minato has anti-genjutsu seal which is > Tsukiyomi

Minato > Hashirama

Minato > Hiruzen

Minato > Itachi

Minato > or = Prime Nagato

Minato > or = BM Naruto

Don't you just love opinions 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Please don't neg me, all of these are just my extremely biased opinion, and I'm really just responding to Menshouha's post.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 2, 2012)

Menshouha said:


> Base Itachi (no MS) > Minato.





RikudouHiraishin813 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't make me get a mod in here, guys. And RH, just ignore it, don't make it worse.


----------



## Morgan (Oct 2, 2012)

Oh, I almost forgot, I am of the unpopular opinion that Naruto's so called "genius strategies", which amounts to a fricking bunshin feint in every fight, is pure shit, esp., in the Kakuzu fight.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Oct 2, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Don't make me get a mod in here, guys. And RH, just ignore it, don't make it worse.


My bad, I just couldn't resist


----------



## Fay (Oct 2, 2012)

I think Kishi's romance does not suck :ho


----------



## Rain (Oct 2, 2012)

Will of Fire, Curse of Hatred, Rikudo Sennin and Children of Prophecy are worst things in this manga.

Also i hate Naruto and his obsession with Sasuke.

And Orochimaru is the strongest of the Sannin.

And of course: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Itachi soloes


----------



## Senju Leader (Oct 2, 2012)

Naruto and Sauske will team up to take down either Obito, Madara, or the Juubi


----------



## Megaharrison (Oct 2, 2012)

I still enjoy this manga

dun dun duuuuun.


----------



## Krippy (Oct 2, 2012)

Itachi will solo the Juubi

Orochimaru will be FV

Sasuke will use the scroll to take control of the war

Naruto will combine Kurama's power with Sage Mode

Sasuke will master his EMS to a higher level than Madara, surpassing him in his birthright

Obito will meet his end at the bottom of Gai's foot

Kakashi will take Obito's other eye and become riidiculously broken

Kirabi will die and Gyuki will be fed to the Juubi

Naruto and Sasuke team up to stop Madara

They both fight and die

Zetsu moves to the rainforest and lives happily ever after


----------



## Chibason (Oct 2, 2012)

Itachi is the greatest all around shinobi since Rikudo


----------



## Krippy (Oct 2, 2012)

Itachi > Madara


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 2, 2012)

- Lord Kurama is stronger than EMS Madara and Hashirama. He is the one that deserves statues. He is the one that needs to be considered a fairy tale. (Unpopular)
- The Uzumaki clan spared the life of the person/s that killed them. I say they were the 'peaceful non-combatant monks' of the Narutoverse. They just simply didn't fight back. But if they did...(unpopular)
- Orochimaru will become Edo Madara level. (Slightly popular)
- Current Sage Naruto can combat the 5 Kage. (Unpopular)
- Hebi Sasuke can defeat Itachi with the knowledge he has now. He just needs the right location, preparation and mindset.


----------



## Baby Joe (Oct 2, 2012)

-Nagato's mechanical support machine is an extension of his Asura Path powers.

-Nagato/the Six Paths of Pain create their chakra receiver rods with their bodies.


----------



## Immortal (Oct 2, 2012)

Itachi and Minato are in the top five of the Naruto universe along with current Madara, Obito and Naruto. (not including those we've seen little of like Shisui, Prime Hiruzen, White Fang or Hashirama)


----------



## Blur (Oct 2, 2012)

RikudouHiraishin813 said:


> I thought the OP didn't allow this.
> 
> In that case, Minato > EMS Madara and > or = Edo Madara.
> 
> ...



This is your opinion, that is just as legit as is mine.



PikaCheeka said:


> Don't make me get a mod in here, guys. And RH, just ignore it, don't make it worse.



I thought we had to say what theories we have that are unpopular.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 2, 2012)

Jak N Blak said:


> - Lord Kurama is stronger than EMS Madara and Hashirama. He is the one that deserves statues. He is the one that needs to be considered a fairy tale. (Unpopular)
> *- The Uzumaki clan spared the life of the person/s that killed them. I say they were the 'peaceful non-combatant monks' of the Narutoverse. They just simply didn't fight back. But if they did...(unpopular)
> *- Orochimaru will become Edo Madara level. (Slightly popular)
> - Current Sage Naruto can combat the 5 Kage. (Unpopular)
> - Hebi Sasuke can defeat Itachi with the knowledge he has now. He just needs the right location, preparation and mindset.



Jak N Blak. (Unpopular).



Is the bolded an unpopular theory? I've never even heard it before, and it's a mildly intriguing speculation. I like the idea of Mito being a badass.



Menshouha said:


> This is your opinion, that is just as legit as is mine.
> 
> I thought we had to say what theories we have that are unpopular.



Should have read the whole OP.


----------



## αce (Oct 2, 2012)

> - Orochimaru will become Edo Madara level. (Slightly popular)



oh lordy lord lordy


----------



## Blur (Oct 2, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Should have read the whole OP.



My bad, was on the phone. 

Well then, I guess that the Humid Bone Forest is hawk's place. 

And that Sasuke will gain SM, and Naruto will get some kind of Dojutsu.

(More like a false hope but anyway) That Sasuke will beat Naruto. And that Itachi will return.


----------



## Danzio (Oct 2, 2012)

I’m certain Sasuke will surpass Madara before it’s all said and done. The signs were there from the beginning, but people are too blinded by the latter’s utter destruction, sadly. Obviously, as one of the last benchmarks, Madara will display incredible powers but he’s primarily there to test, challenge and showcase the main character(s) mental and physical strength.

Young Sasuke possessed more potential than Itachi did, his eye powers could only be matched by… Madara Uchiha. Madara had more sinister chakra than Kurama, which told us that the most talented among the uchiha had unique chakra that separated them from the rest. Well, the same Kurama compared Madara’s chakra to… Sasuke Uchiha- after Sasuke suppressed the beast, foreshadowing the ability to control it. In essence, Kishi made it clear that Sasuke was destined to follow Madara’s path (to become the strongest uchiha). Kishi showed it again against Danzo, when Sasuke’s hatred actually made him grow in power. 

I also don’t think the rinnegan is needed (just doesn’t fit Sasuke). EMS is the true power of the uchiha; it’s more than a ticket   to a blindness-free life. It might be endless usage of izanagi/izanami, reverse of time, or something else entirely but it would na?ve to gloss over what made Madara legendary in his prime, EMS.  Even “just” perfect susano  with enton or  lightning would make Sasuke match Naruto.


Other stuff:
- Naruto  already surpassed Minato, Itachi, Jiraiya, and Nagato.
- Orochimaro will finally showcase some of his potential.
- Jiraiya is underrated.
- "That" jutsu still exists.
- Tsunade is a capable Kage
- Naruto will combine SM with KM to create a super mode.


----------



## αce (Oct 2, 2012)

> - Naruto  already surpassed Minato, Itachi, Jiraiya, and Nagato.



This is unpopular? 
It shouldn't be


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 2, 2012)

I think that Madara will be the Juubi's jinnchuuriki, not only because it suits him but because he's the only person who can physically withstand it.

I also think we will see the Juubi, which means baddies win this current fight.



Megaharrison said:


> I still enjoy this manga
> 
> dun dun duuuuun.





I believe that the reason some people are shitting on the manga so much these days is because they really loved the series and feel betrayed over it. Not to say that those approving it don't love the manga, but I believe there are still a fair amount of those ardent fans in the "hating" group.


----------



## αce (Oct 2, 2012)

Lol Madara Juubi
Expect major bullshit ending for him if that happens


----------



## Octavian (Oct 2, 2012)

let's not forget that after the whole bijuu ordeal, the juubi is like one giant TnJ waiting to happen. regardless, obito is first in line. if nagato was converted with a porn book in under 3 chapters and the all malevolent kyuubi in under a chapter, obito has no chance. its fortunate that madara has his own brand of TnJ so he is immune for the moment


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 2, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Lol Madara Juubi
> Expect major bullshit ending for him if that happens



He'll be undone by naked pics of Hashirama.



Oh yea, I believe that Madara is canon gay and his Hashirama obsession isn't just awkward characterization. Even though it is hilarious.


----------



## Octavian (Oct 2, 2012)

madara full blown gay? not sure if want.


----------



## StuckInADaze (Oct 2, 2012)

I only read this manga for the Uchiha storyline. Anything not Uchiha related bores me to no end and I usually end up just skimming the chapter.

I don't think Naruto will ever actually defeat Sasuke, just get him to change his ways somehow.

Black Zetsu isn't fodder and has some type of special ability we have yet to see. 

I really want B to die by Madara's hand.


----------



## ammarz (Oct 2, 2012)

I don't know about unpopular, however, in my opinion:
1. Naruto is the best manga out of all I have read.
2. Kishimoto is the  best mangaka.
3. Naruto is the best shounen protagonist.
4. Kishimoto has trouble making multiple people look good simultaneously and has a habit of rushing sometimes.
5. we will see the first four Hokages fight before the end.
6. 'That jutsu' if it exists might be related to the Death God and be used to revive the four Hokages for one final battle.
7. Uchiha Madara (EMS only as Edo is just too overpowered), Uzumaki Naruto, Uchiha Sasuke, Kabuto with Edo Tensei, Uchiha Obito and the four Hokages are the strongest shinobis of the series so far. (This list may include Nagato, however I am unsure about him).
8. Nagato's turn around seems legitimate after including the two bonus pages from the volume.
9. Tsunade is an excellent shinobi.
10. Sakura is not useless.
11. no one has been trolled in the manga.
12. flashbacks of things we have already seen can be quite moving if used effectively.
13. Naruto has yet to surpass is father, however he is pretty close.
14. Jiraiya and Itachi are almost equivalent battle strength wise.
15. Uchiha Shisui is the best Genjutsu user and is Itachi's mentor in terms of Genjutsu.
16. Senju Tobirama is the best Suiton user.

I will add more if they come to mind.


----------



## -JT- (Oct 2, 2012)

I generally find the over powered fights boring and would much rather see the Konoha 12 do their stuff over watching Naruto get some new form or Sasuke get some new haxx jutsu.


----------



## Burke (Oct 2, 2012)

my unpopular opinion is how i think pika stole me damn thread


----------



## Kusa (Oct 2, 2012)

AnaBallerina said:


> I used to feel 'The Will of Fire' was an inspirational concept but now it just gives me headache. Someone needs to amaterasu that shit.
> 
> I don't think Hashirama's coming back.
> 
> I hope none of the K11 die.



Exactly.Will of fire needs a Chidori from Sasuke.


----------



## Samehada (Oct 2, 2012)

-JT- said:


> I generally find the over powered fights boring and would much rather see the Konoha 12 do their stuff over watching Naruto get some new form or Sasuke get some new haxx jutsu.



We need more K12 in this manga. I agree with this.


----------



## ch1p (Oct 2, 2012)

Naruto and Sasuke won't beat each other nor will there be any TnJ, they will come to a compromise.

I like Sakura and I think she isn't as bad as people think she is. Also, she will have some role yet to do before the end.

I'm unsure if it counts, because it certainly isn't unpopular. The Chosen One bullshit to be a whole load of _nothing_.



♠Ace♠ said:


> Tsunade is stronger than Kakashi. (I used to think otherwise)
> Tsunade is a decent Hokage. Not the best. But she's not terrible.





PikaCheeka said:


> Agreed with both of these. For someone who got slammed with the "woman = healer = bad fighter" motif that Kishi loves so much, Tsunade has held her own very well, and as a kage, her heart is in the right place.
> 
> I always have more respect for people who take the forefront and lead because they know they have to or are asked to, not because they want to.





RikudouHiraishin813 said:


> I also agree with this point. In fact, I don't think any of the Hokages are terrible or even remotely bad.





Samehada said:


> Im joining this club. Tsunade isn't the most powerful being in the world, but she is incredible in what she does. She has leadership ability, never lost her will, and is the best support character to date. In fact, she is even sacrificing herself to save the other kages. If she is still not getting respect in this community, I am not sure what will.





Danzio said:


> - Tsunade is a capable Kage





ammarz said:


> 9. Tsunade is an excellent shinobi.



This. 



PikaCheeka said:


> Along those lines...
> 
> I think the final battle between Sasuke and Naruto will be between rivals/friends, and this is the "fight near the end" that Kishi was referring to.
> 
> I never have and never will see Sasuke as the final villain. It's inevitable that he and Naruto will spar as comrades in the end.



In the Chunin exam finals. The two of them are still Genins after all.


----------



## ButterflyGod (Oct 2, 2012)

-No matter how much I don't like the direction the manga goes in, I always accept it's the way the story is being told and respect Kishimoto for his decisions because it's his baby, he can do what he wants with it.

-I don't hate any of the characters. I do however love to hate the villains because they are awesome in how evil they are and it's interesting to see to what depths they sink.

-I don't consider Sasuke a villain - never have, never will. I see him as a child who is too easily influenced by misguided adults who only care about how they can use him. He's got as many flaws as he has good aspects to his personality. I think he ought to know better than he does but at the same time, his selfishness doesn't surprise me. I hate his actions but I don't hate his character because it's been proven he's capable of being a better person. I'd rather he do good things because he wants to, not because he's been converted by Jesus Naruto into seeing the light. Sasuke has seen the light, he's just chosen darkness. He will choose the light again, I believe, and it'll be for reasons that are his own. He will be redeemed on his own terms. In my opinion, the only real apology he is owes are to the people he's directly harmed by his actions.

-I think Rin's death being the reason why Obito is the way he is now isn't lame at all. 

-Much as I hate Obito's actions, I understand them completely. I'll always think he was a great kid.

-Kakashi could have done more to stop Sasuke from following his path. Simply telling him "no you can't do that" and acting like he's stupid to feel the way he did wasn't the right approach. Why? Well, come on, IT DIDN'T WORK so it wasn't what Sasuke needed to hear.

-I like Sakura, she's one of my favorite characters, even though I feel she is badly underutilized. 

-I think Kishimoto created way too many characters. Half the time I can't remember some of them!

-I kind of want the bad guys Moon's Eye Plan to actually happen... and then not work out after all. It would turn out the best thing to have done was... nothing. XD Yeah, it's a crack theory.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Oct 2, 2012)

ammarz said:


> I don't know about unpopular, however, in my opinion:
> 1. Naruto is the best manga out of all I have read.
> 2. Kishimoto is the  best mangaka.
> _3. Naruto is the best shounen protagonist._
> ...



The bold is what I agree with. the underlined is what I'm not sure about, but I could definitely get behind and support. 

Like this post. +reps


----------



## CrazyAries (Oct 2, 2012)

So you brought this back. 



Megaharrison said:


> I still enjoy this manga
> 
> dun dun duuuuun.



You would be surprised by how popular that really is.  It is just that the harsher critics are more vocal.  To be honest, in polls on whether various members liked or disliked the manga, the positive responses would outnumber the negative...This has been the case for most chapters.  It would be interesting to see how the polls would tilt now after the reaction to Obito being revealed to be Tobi....but many are still invested in this story, and that is more complicated then just labeling groups of people as "true fans" and "haters."



PikaCheeka said:


> I think that Madara will be the Juubi's jinnchuuriki, not only because it suits him but because he's the only person who can physically withstand it.
> 
> I also think we will see the Juubi, which means baddies win this current fight.



Would this mean that Bee would die?  And what do you think would happen to Naruto?



PikaCheeka said:


> He'll be undone by naked pics of Hashirama.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yea, I believe that Madara is canon gay and his Hashirama obsession isn't just awkward characterization. Even though it is hilarious.



Part of me thinks that Kishimoto would never make this canon, although I would have no problem if he did.  I would have no problem if there was a mutual attraction between Madara and Hashirama, either.  In my head-canon, Tobirama was really attracted to Mito, but her father did not allow that relationship but arranged a marriage between his daughter and Hashirama.  I know that has to be unpopular and a little bit nuts.


Some other unpopular opinions:

I don't like Madara, but I am intrigued by the inner workings of his mind.  As hard as it was for me to see him talk down to Tsunade and Onoki, we got to see just how Madara viewed the world.  He personifies the "Might Makes Right" attitude and there is a bitterness about him that I actually see as one of his best traits.


I like and dislike Kushina at the same time.  The same goes for her son and the Raikage.


I don't hate the Will of Fire as much as a number of people here do.  I don't see it so much as propaganda as much as it is a poorly defined sentiment in Konoha that is really no different than that for other villages.


I normally hate character-bashing, but I am least offended by Minato/Itachi/Naruto/Sasuke-bashing (and I like or am relatively indifferent to each).  This has to deal with their respective statuses in the story.  However, I do have limits.


I liked the fight between Chiyo/Sakura and Sasori and have no problem with the way that fight concluded.  If Sasori truly wanted to be stabbed by his "parents," that counts as the use of emotion for a tactical advantage.  Ninjas are supposed to do this.


Part of me is mad at Kakashi for neglecting Sakura as a student.  She is still at fault for her own bad decisions.


I am not angry at Kakashi for what he said to Sasuke.  That talk did come too late, but there was little he could do beyond hog tying Sasuke down, but shinobi in this story have ways of breaking out of that.


I have nothing against any of the girls from the Konoha 12 although they are woefully underdeveloped.


Sasuke may not necessarily need to die, but I hope that he makes his own decision in the end.


For me, the Mifune vs. Hanzo fight was enjoyable.  I like character development and skill more than great power.


I never expected much from Hanzo.


The way that Hanzo just handed the Densetsu No Sannin that title was lame.


As much as I respect Jiraiya's character, I don't like one of the last things he said.  It does matter how one lives, as well as how they die.


Kishimoto should do more to explain the motivations of his "heroes."  In my opinion, he has done more for the villains/antagonists, and that is troubling.


----------



## Samehada (Oct 3, 2012)

CrazyAries said:


> [*]I liked the fight between Chiyo/Sakura and Sasori and have no problem with the way that fight concluded.  If Sasori truly wanted to be stabbed by his "parents," that counts as the use of emotion for a tactical advantage.  Ninjas are supposed to do this.
> [/LIST]



You too? 

I actually enjoyed the fight and loved how Sakura was able to take down an Akatsuki member. The fact that she did this makes her a contributing factor to destroying the Akatsuki, a rare club to be in.


----------



## Kusa (Oct 3, 2012)

Obito fans are not in the position to criticize Sasuke for his 'whining' and not getting over his past,because Obito is not better in this part then Sasuke.
I don't mind Narutos talk no jutsu at all.
Madara just wants love and peace even if his actions are bad.
The Uchiha Clans wanting to attack Konoha was selfish yet understandable (if they were realy treated as bad as Obito said)
Sasuke is going to be talk no jutsu'd and will become another Naruto 'fanboy'.
The juubi and Moon eye plan  being the goal of Obito/Madara was not bad for the story.
I don't want this manga to end,it could last forever even though I don't think it's the best written manga.
The Hokages weren't that kind of good people how they are portrayed.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 3, 2012)

St. Burke said:


> my unpopular opinion is how i think pika stole me damn thread



Not in your history, though sorry if you had the idea.





CrazyAries said:


> Would this mean that Bee would die?  And what do you think would happen to Naruto?



This fight is a bit of a problem for me because if the Juubi is to come forth, then KB must die and Naruto must lose Kurama (which they will both survive, and Naruto has his power now anyway). At the same time, Tobi is likely dying this battle, and IMO Kakashi SHOULD die with him. But that's just too catastrophic a battle. Kishi would never write it.

Therefore at this point, I say KB dies, Kurama is taken, Obito is TnJed. Whether he dies NOW or not is unknown, but he is definitely dying soon. 

I just don't see the manga can not have the juubi, given the hype and build-up it's had, but Kishi has now set up a fight where over half the people involved have to die/be compromised for it to work.



> Part of me thinks that Kishimoto would never make this canon, althought I would have no problem if he did.  I would have no problem if there was a mutual attraction between Madara and Hashirama, either.  *In my head-canon, Tobirama was really attracted to Mito, but her father did not allow that relationship but arranged a marriage between his duaghter and Hashrimam.*  I know that has to be unpopular and a little bit nuts.



HAHAHA what is with this theory? 

You're the sixth or seventh person I know who has independently come to this conclusion (myself included). Or did you read certain fanfics about this (because some definitely exist and some I have definitely worked with)?

But tl;;dr in my head-canon, the Founding Era was absolutely fascinating with a ton of very intriguing characters who are far more ambiguous in terms of good/evil than the current generations are. 

I wish Kishi would make an extensive side-story/gaiden of that era, and for the reasons I will explain below, it would be great if he'd drop the shounen genre for it (though I know he wouldn't).



> [*]Kishimoto should do more to explain the motivations of his "heroes."  In my opinion, he has done more for the villains/antagonists, and that is troubling.[/LIST]



This is one of the reasons I simply can't get behind good guys very often, especially in "younger" series like this. The author tends to assume that everyone is born good, and everyone has heroic inclinations. They assume that you need a REASON to be a bad guy, but not a REASON to be a good guy. It's an inherently flawed way of looking at the world, and it makes for a series where the good guys are hopelessly mundane with little to motivate them beyond "I'm a hero!", whereas the bad guys have filled-out backgrounds that explain why they do what they do.


----------



## Itachi Uchiha (Oct 3, 2012)

I actually like Konohamaru and want him to summon Enma, and get a kind of SM that would be awesome (doesnt matter if is an Epilogue)

I think Tobirama Senju is underrated

I would like Shisui Uchiha to be alive, and If he were alive he might would be my favorite character. 

I think Might Guy is stronger than Kakashi


----------



## Mephissto (Oct 3, 2012)

I enjoyed Pain/Nagato and how Kishi pulled it off.


----------



## CrazyAries (Oct 3, 2012)

Samehada said:


> You too?
> 
> I actually enjoyed the fight and loved how Sakura was able to take down an Akatsuki member. *The fact that she did this makes her a contributing factor to destroying the Akatsuki, a rare club to be in.*



It's true and Sakura also made a very good guess about Tobi's cross-dimensional ability.  Kishimoto did a pretty good job with Sakura at the beginning of Part 2, but regressed (sadly ).



PikaCheeka said:


> This fight is a bit of a problem for me because if the Juubi is to come forth, then KB must die and Naruto must lose Kurama (which they will both survive, and Naruto has his power now anyway). At the same time, Tobi is likely dying this battle, and IMO Kakashi SHOULD die with him. But that's just too catastrophic a battle. Kishi would never write it.
> 
> Therefore at this point, I say KB dies, Kurama is taken, Obito is TnJed. Whether he dies NOW or not is unknown, but he is definitely dying soon.
> 
> I just don't see the manga can not have the juubi, given the hype and build-up it's had, but Kishi has now set up a fight where over half the people involved have to die/be compromised for it to work.



I have to admit this, but two of the fights were really in doubt *for* the Alliance.  The first was definitely the Kage vs. Madara, since he was too powerful for them.  The second is Naruto/Bee/Kakashi/Gai's fight with Obito.  It could go either way and things just got worse for Naruto and crew since Madara showed up.  I think we will have to see the Juubi any way, shape, or form, especially because a war is being fought because of it.  

Naruto has to live to see the end of the story, and it he is defeated, that presents a sticky situation.  Bee could die and not be revived, but Naruto would have to be revived *if the extraction kills him*.  Will it, though, and how will Madara be defeated with the Juubi?  Obito would most likely have to live long enough to help with that.



> HAHAHA what is with this theory?
> 
> You're the sixth or seventh person I know who has independently come to this conclusion (myself included). Or did you read certain fanfics about this (because some definitely exist and some I have definitely worked with)?



At one point, I thought I was the only one who theorized this.  To me, it just seems like Tobirama is the type of guy to pine over his brother's wife (and marry her sister just to spite her ).  I like the idea, but no, I have not read any fanfictions about this.  You have any links? 



> But tl;;dr in my head-canon, the Founding Era was absolutely fascinating with a ton of very intriguing characters who are far more ambiguous in terms of good/evil than the current generations are.
> 
> I wish Kishi would make an extensive side-story/gaiden of that era, and for the reasons I will explain below, it would be great if he'd drop the shounen genre for it (though I know he wouldn't).



I think that the first three Hokage and anyone from their era could be part of interesting gaidens.  However, as you said, the genre would have to be different in order for them to have certain characterizations.  Otherwise, we may see situations in which Kishimoto whitewashes or sugarcoats the harsher decisions these guys made.  As it stands now, I seriously doubt that we will be given a flashback about Nidaime's creation of Edo Tensei, for instance, or even his decision to create the Konoha Police force.



> This is one of the reasons I simply can't get behind good guys very often, especially in "younger" series like this. The author tends to assume that everyone is born good, and everyone has heroic inclinations. They assume that you need a REASON to be a bad guy, but not a REASON to be a good guy. It's an inherently flawed way of looking at the world, and it makes for a series where the good guys are hopelessly mundane with little to motivate them beyond "I'm a hero!", whereas the bad guys have filled-out backgrounds that explain why they do what they do.



With any story, there will be readers or viewers who naturally gravitate toward the villains, no matter what the writers do or how well they write the heroes.  However, in this story, there exist some valid questions about what drives the heroes.  Unfortunately, they are left without substantial answers.  Case in point is Naruto's conversation with Nagato.  Nagato was clearly wrong, but Naruto could exactly not tell him why.  Also, Sasuke has so many reasons not to return to Konoha, and he is asking some important questions.  These are things that have not been asked by Naruto.


Man, I just realized I made a bunch of spelling errors in that last post .  I corrected them.


----------



## Rios (Oct 3, 2012)

- I strongly believe Konoha is evil
- I think both Itachi and Minato are bad characters
- killing kids is justified as long as they have heard/know about the Will of Fire and abide to it
- Tobi = Obito is the worst thing that could happen
- Tobi = Izuna is almost equally as bad
- I am an Uchiha fan but I think the author is overdoing it, aka Kishimoto is a bigger Uchiha fan than me
- the Sannin are overrated, every one of them
- Hiruzen is worthless not only as a strong kage but evidently as a character too, every other kage is more important than him now, even freaking Tobirama and his edo tensei
- I loved Pain, I hate Nagato
- I actually like Hinata
- Konan is stronger and better than Tsunade
- Sasori is the weakest Akatsuki next to Hidan
- Naruto is way cooler when he is silent
- Sasuke's worst moment was when he became an Itachi fanboy, probably the worst moment in the entire manga next to the book no jutsu
- I am heavily against any resurrections, this is probably not unpopular but who gives a damn


----------



## Kusa (Oct 3, 2012)

I forgot something..Sasuke loving his brother doesn't make him a fanboy.Okay the you are perfect was too much but other then that he is just a boy who started to love his brother again after he heard how much he loved him.(this opinion is unpopular for the Sasuke haters I think..)


----------



## Rios (Oct 3, 2012)

Tsunade sucks. You decide if its an unpopular opinion or not.


----------



## Danzio (Oct 3, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> This is unpopular?
> It shouldn't be



I know it shouldn't, but fandoms will create imaginary hurdles only so they can say Naruto's inferior.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Oct 3, 2012)

Mizuki is a better villain than Madara.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 3, 2012)

*~* Rookies will play a major role in Naruto's success for the final battle
*~* The fact that Naruto can use the Rasengan in a variety of ways is cool
*~* I thought Naruto's development as a Jinchuriki was handled very well
*~* Ramen guy jokes are played out 
*~* I've enjoyed the War Arc as a whole so far
*~* The Team 7 Love triangle is littered with too much angst & melodrama, and for that reason I honestly don't think that it should've existed (Mostly because of Part 2. I thought it was reasonable in Part 1)
*~* Romance isn't completely worthless


----------



## Rios (Oct 3, 2012)

Hydro Spiral said:


> *~* Ramen guy jokes are played out



Trust me they were never fun. Just choose a ridiculous character, claim he is the strongest and march on. There is no humor or wit involved.


----------



## Hero of Shadows (Oct 3, 2012)

Jiraya,Oro and Tsunade are meant to be roughly equals if they weren't they battled among themselves in the past one of them would be dead. I'm freakking tired of reading "Sannin X must be so much better then the other two because I want him to win against Y".

If you insist you're a great fan of X try to realize the irony of going against what the character has said in manga, for example I constantly see fans of Jiraya a man who'se philosophy was  "ninjas are not defined by their powerfull jutsus" drooling over his jutsus and constantly preaching they are supreme.

I for example am a Sasuke fan but I'm aware he would kill me for being in the anti-Itachi FC.

I think if the anime is going through a Sasuke centric arc the opening should reflect that and not shove Naruto in there for the sake of being in there.

I think Naruto's order during the Pain invasion "Everybody stand back and let me handle this" was stupid, you have a army use it, Naruto getting crucified was proof of that and Hinata disregarding that order was the smart thing to do.


----------



## Belette (Oct 3, 2012)

I think the toad's eyes and thus the toad SM eyes are just disgusting. 
It's stronger than me I can't look at it and I can't do anything about it.


----------



## Revolution (Oct 3, 2012)

*Jump Editors would NEVER let this happen, would they?*

I would be very satisfied if the series ended as shounen-ai (yes: SasukexNaruto FOREVER)



CA182 said:


> Lol I have an unpopular opinion that Haku is female.



Either that or you swing that way


----------



## crystalblade13 (Oct 3, 2012)

Megaharrison said:


> I still enjoy this manga
> 
> dun dun duuuuun.



I've never stopped enjoying it.


----------



## Psi Factor (Oct 3, 2012)

My opinions vary from time to time, some of which I have now maybe ones I've strongly fought against previously:

On Nagato/Pain arc:
I like Pain's arc ending, & thinks that the whole book no jutsu/resurrection made complete sense...although execuation could have been better.

Rain's village Orphans story & characters were more realistic & mature than the rest of this manga which is why they failed here, as it feels disconnected to the rest of the story.

On Sakura:
Sakura is not a badly written character. Excluding the part where Sasuke tried to kill her yet she's still lusting after him; she is one of the more realistic character of this manga. Yes teenage girls do have foolish crushes, yes they are often selfish & yes they are  often as insecure as Sakura...which is why she is an unpopular character. People come to shonen manga expecting a sexy, strong, confident blah blah female lead, not to find an insecure irl type girl or have any interest in figuring her insecurities.

On Konan:
I've had a very love/hate relation with this character. In the end, I think she was an honorable, selfless women, who lived for the people she cared for, and I admire her for that. (I have criticized her in the past for relying on men around her etc but have now changed my opinion.)

On Land of Waves arc:
Didn't like it. Was sleepy eyes during the whole arc, waiting of when it finishes so we can get to better stuff.  Found Naruto tnj to Zabuza incredibly stupid.

Art:
Kishi lacks sense of style greatly...

Overall:
The Uchiha's are awesome. This manga would never have been this good if it weren't for Ucihha focus  (not sure if popular or unpopular opinion )


----------



## Kirin (Oct 3, 2012)

Sasuke is intelligent. (Battlewise speaking)


----------



## Revolution (Oct 3, 2012)

Psi Factor said:


> On Sakura:
> People come to shonen manga expecting a sexy, strong, confident blah blah female lead, not to find an insecure irl type girl or have any interest in figuring her insecurities.



I never got this.  SAKURA IS STRONG AND THERE IS NO PROVING OTHERWISE, not to mention confident and a leader AND so sexy she has multiple suitors.  The ONLY REASON people dont like Sakura is because she won't give up on her crush of Sasuke.  Look around to all the girls you know/knew who would not let go of a guy they liked.  There is even a book and movie about it called "He's Just Not Into You" because this is a very NORMAL thing for girls to do, even strong, sexy, confident woman like Sakura


----------



## Kusa (Oct 3, 2012)

Sarahmint said:


> I never got this.  SAKURA IS STRONG AND THERE IS NO PROVING OTHERWISE, not to mention confident and a leader AND so sexy she has multiple suitors.  The ONLY REASON people dont like Sakura is because she won't give up on her crush of Sasuke.  Look around to all the girls you know/knew who would not let go of a guy they liked.  There is even a book and movie about it called "He's Just Not Into You" because this is a very NORMAL thing for girls to do, even strong, sexy, confident woman like Sakura



She is weak for the main heroine.She may be stronger then Ino or co but this doesn't say much when we have Naruto and Sasuke being stronger by a mile then other male rookies.Sakura only has medic nin jutsu and some tai-jutsu but even those aren't standing out,Karin(side character) is a medic nin as well who is probably as good as her if not better.Confident?She has moments when she is confident and moment when she is not at all.Many times did she doubt her strength and her ability.Sexy ?Thats a matter of opinion.


----------



## Trivub (Oct 3, 2012)

- Black Zetsu is a robot. (i dreamed about that)
- I like chapters without Naruto in it the most. (confession)
- Baki is a beast who has all the abbilities of the sand siblings. He can do fuuton (confirmed), the puppeteering jutsu and control sand.

EDIT: 

You know what's the most imporant confession i have to make.. 
Im often disappointed by the chapters. Not because they are bad chapters, but because there is so little in it. Like last chapter (604), a lot of wasted pannels imo. Everyone seems satisfied with a cliffhanger at the end, but im not. That last pannel couldve been in the middle..  

And I hate killerbee's raps  
His fighting style is cool though.


----------



## yellovvJack (Oct 3, 2012)

I don't really like Itachi. I don't think he's so cool as everyone says he is.


----------



## Samehada (Oct 3, 2012)

Hero of Shadows said:


> Jiraya,Oro and Tsunade are meant to be roughly equals if they weren't they battled among themselves in the past one of them would be dead. I'm freakking tired of reading "Sannin X must be so much better then the other two because I want him to win against Y".



Oh my word...Can we be best friends?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 3, 2012)

^ I actually more or less agree with that, too. 



I think that the bad guys (presumably just Madara because I'll be shocked if Obito survives this) will win this current fight because the Juubi must be brought back and that's the only way it can happen.


----------



## kidloco (Oct 3, 2012)

my theory is the uchiha just need to die completerly


----------



## Belette (Oct 3, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> I think that the bad guys (presumably just Madara because I'll be shocked if Obito survives this) will win this current fight because the Juubi must be brought back and that's the only way it can happen.



Cheater! It's not unpopular at all! 

It's like saying "I used to like that delicious bitch that was Tobi. But now that it was revealed to be Obito, he has lost all his awesomeness."

Plus, you forgot Guy & Bee will die in that fight.


----------



## kidloco (Oct 3, 2012)

Sarahmint said:


> I never got this.  SAKURA IS STRONG AND THERE IS NO PROVING OTHERWISE, not to mention confident and a leader AND so sexy she has multiple suitors.  The ONLY REASON people dont like Sakura is because she won't give up on her crush of Sasuke.  Look around to all the girls you know/knew who would not let go of a guy they liked.  There is even a book and movie about it called "He's Just Not Into You" because this is a very NORMAL thing for girls to do, even strong, sexy, confident woman like Sakura



im wiht you, im wiht you

most of poeple just think in manga cant get real life so when see one a normal girl who is normal and not super ect, people get hater, mostly if a 12 old wiht a temper and hit everyone, we know she only had did when get annoy or when he deserver(naruto) and still doing but not like before and she had change and poeple still looker her like the 12 ld girl, about the crush, we dont know really what she think, in my opinion she is divide in her two boys, like girls had be, but people dont see like that but only th ebad part, because we know sakura is caring, she support naruto and ect but thye dont see that, thinking the one who had only be a stalker is much better.. i refer sakura because she do something to help naruto, not like others...

but they cant see that, they still see her like the old 12 girl and for the crush of sasuke, i had see girl and boys in that same circuntance and really sakura in the manga is one the most normal girl who are cool in the manga, she not scare of poeple and what they may said, she care about they boys, about love we dont know kishi is a bastard, but people cant see the good part of her becuase they jelouse she is much better of other girls (mostly the white eye girl)

please if you see the whole teams.. yuo will see she is the only one who is normal who want supurse herself to help tey boy

she had bad luck to had naruto, the child of profethy, the son of kushihna and that bad hokage, an d had the kyubi, so he is  avobe everyone already, later the emo teme, for him cancer clan and the eys, is up the power in comparation a normal girl like sakura

Ino, she from a clan
the white eye girl, she come from a clan
temari, adaughter of a hokage
tenten.. well i think she is like sakura but her profesion is more weapons to others, in our time she sure kick everyone ass..
and others girls


Karin? first a fodler, second she is not a medic nin she is a experiment of orochimaru, wiht hickey she can give heal to whatever she want.., she is not a medic.. she had the sensor thing, yeah but not uch.. she get almoht killer from sasuke 

i can said Sakura like others girls (ino, tenten) are one who want past they limit for save the family and friends and wiht flaw or not, they are strong in they way, beside Sakura had be in good and bad wiht naruto, supporting and ect, like she was wiht the emo, so dont know the hate


and sexy, she is like others girls, sex in they own way, Ino had said sakura had cme a beautifull and sexy woman to sakura for you information, exept the white eye girl, ok in they 16 she is, but her 12.. was ugly....

beside the only good thing the white eye girl had did in her live is use her tits for something...

but if we see in batlle sakura had more to tell, 

Ino ahd her own wins too, now she training wiht ibiki and her father she is deadly one, tenten well more weapons more to kill, like i said before kishi dont undertand womans

and i need a beta beter for what i write but i like my kidloquiano


----------



## Samehada (Oct 3, 2012)

kidloco said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Preach it my friends, preach it to the heavens. Sakura has potential and obviously will surpass even Tsunade which, recently, have proven her Hokage worth quite well.


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm of the unpopular opinon at least with Yaoi fans, KibaHina and NaruSaku fans that Kishi has always intended to end on a NaruHina note


----------



## Bloo (Oct 3, 2012)

Gai is an annoying character. I just don't care for his personality, something about it bugs me.


----------



## Morgan (Oct 3, 2012)

I skip long posts in KL cause I think they're too bothersome to read  and I'm uber lazy.


----------



## crystalblade13 (Oct 3, 2012)

Also, Kisame > The rest of Akatsuki as a character for me. (Original 8, not counting zetsu since he's still undergoing development).

The guy was a true boss *Manlytears*


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 3, 2012)

crystalblade13 said:


> Also, Kisame > The rest of Akatsuki as a character for me. (Original 8, not counting zetsu since he's still undergoing development).
> 
> The guy was a true boss *Manlytears*



I agree completely with you!


*Spoiler*: __ 



He died as he lived - swimming with the fishes


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 3, 2012)

I thought MinaKushi Gaiden was really adorable but better in the anime


----------



## crystalblade13 (Oct 3, 2012)

cosmovsgoku said:


> I agree completely with you!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Hell yeah. Dat' shark.


----------



## Aleeight (Oct 3, 2012)

There is too much Uchiha in this manga and not enough diversity in the plot. 

I won't fault Sakura for loving who she loves. Her faults lie in not following her heart and using that for her strength at times. Not in loving the wrong man. She's everything she is today because she made the decision to become strong for those she cares about. She needs to trust in that strength above all else and then things will fall into place for her.

I miss Yamato and want him rescued.  Soon. 

I don't want to see Naruto and Sasuke fight each other. I want them to fight as teammates once again besides each other to defeat whomever ends up being the final villain. 



Hero of Shadows said:


> I think Naruto's order during the Pain invasion "Everybody stand back and let me handle this" was stupid, you have a army use it, Naruto getting crucified was proof of that and Hinata disregarding that order was the smart thing to do.


Naruto has this "I need to do everything myself" attitude that Itachi addressed. So yes, he should have utilized the people around him who could fight. Hinata saw a need, a great need, and went to rescue Naruto. She shouldn't have had to do that in the first place if Naruto had allowed others to help him. 

Maybe, they would have gotten in the way, but that is still a fault that goes back to Naruto. He needed to have learned how to fight _with_ people as well and know the strengths and weaknesses of others so that he could fight with them. Naruto needs to learn how to act as a leader and lead people more. 


cosmovsgoku said:


> I'm of the unpopular opinon at least with Yaoi fans, KibaHina and NaruSaku fans that Kishi has always intended to end on a NaruHina note


Popular for some and unpopular for others. And, I agree.


----------



## CrazyAries (Oct 3, 2012)

kidloco said:


> I?m with you, I?m with you.
> 
> Most people just think in manga you can?t get real life?so when one sees a normal girl who is normal and not super, etc., people hate her, especially if she is a 12-year-old with a temper and hits everyone.  We know she only did that when was annoyed or when he (Naruto) deserved it.  She still does it sometimes, but it?s not like before.  She had changed and people still look at her like the 12-year-old girl.  About the crush:  we don?t really know what she thinks. In my opinion, she is divided between her two boys, like girls normally are, but people don?t see it like that. They only the bad part, because we know Sakura is caring.  She supports Naruto and etc., but they don?t see that, thinking the one who had only been a stalker is much better?I prefer Sakura because she did do something to help Naruto, not like others...
> 
> ...



Here's your beta reader. 

Btw, Sakura does not need to be compared to other girls in order to be defended.  I actually like most of the girls in Naruto despite their flaws and lack of development.



cosmovsgoku said:


> I thought MinaKushi Gaiden was really adorable but better in the anime



I agree.  The anime fleshed out Kushina's character a little bit more and I love the job her seiyuu did.


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 4, 2012)

That's one time the anime team did a great job at fleshing something out. 
Another time they did it really well was in ep166 when Hinata was trying to protect Naruto from Yahiko.

On-topic - I'm also of the unpopular opinion that Obito will suck Madara and the Gedo Mazo into his pocket dimension and that's how they'll be stopped.


----------



## Morgan (Oct 4, 2012)

I too don't support Iruka x Kakashi pairing, or any pairing for that matter, unless it's Minato x Kushina and Naruto x Hinata, IF Hinata steps up her game. 

I also think, Iruka is one of the greatest characters in the series and is only up there with Minato, Sai, Lee and Gai. I'm attracted to their purity, innocence and light-hearted spirit. I can't stand emo characters. 

I think Naruto is too stupid.

I think, apart from Naruto, Lee is the strongest rookie. 

Even though Kishimoto's writing disappoints me, I think he's a smart writer using such controversial and contradictory ideas to grab our attention on a weekly basis and keeping us there. It makes things interesting. 

I think Tobi is weak.

I think Chouza's a pansy. 

I think that all these so called emotional parts of the manga are shit. I've felt nothing. 

The idea of Naruto being with Sakura scares me to death. I think it's horrible. 
When I first saw Naruto, chunin exam arc, I thought Gaara was a girl. An ugly girl. 

I think it was despicable of Kakashi to play favorites with emo Sasuke.  

I think Kabuto was one laaaaaame villain. 

I don't think these are popular


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 4, 2012)

I honesly forgot about Yamato. but still since Zetsu's more or less dead now, maybe, shouldn't he be alright since he's not really powering anything anymore? Maybe.


----------



## Samehada (Oct 4, 2012)

You think Kabuto is a lame villian? 

Itachi agrees 
Starts izanami


----------



## Revolution (Oct 4, 2012)

Itachi is pathologically abusive to those he loves. 

Naruto takes place, not in the past, but in the future where the world as we know it today was destroyed by all kinds of war (thats why they have low grade computers, yet walk from place to place.)


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 4, 2012)

Itachi pretty-well solo'd Kabuto and solo'd the wall, and would solo everyone ever 

That's a rather popular unpopular opinion


----------



## Turrin (Oct 4, 2012)

Naruto learning some variation of FTG I guess.


----------



## crystalblade13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Morgan said:


> I too don't support Iruka x Kakashi pairing, or any pairing for that matter, unless it's Minato x Kushina and Naruto x Hinata, IF Hinata steps up her game.
> 
> I also think, Iruka is one of the greatest characters in the series and is only up there with Minato, Sai, Lee and Gai. I'm attracted to their purity, innocence and light-hearted spirit. I can't stand emo characters.
> 
> ...



Thats not what you'd call unpopular. Thats blatently wrong.


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 4, 2012)

^He moves at a speed with a flash of yellow. He kinda is, in his own right, the Yellow Flash reborn as the Orange Hokage

I guess at one stage I thought that Naruto would be the new Juubi jin


----------



## Morgan (Oct 4, 2012)

crystalblade13 said:


> Thats not what you'd call unpopular. Thats blatently wrong.



LOL. I just think he's weak. I can't wait to see the upcoming battle. If he brings a good fight, I will find you and tell it to you.


----------



## Samehada (Oct 4, 2012)

Morgan said:


> LOL. I just think he's weak. I can't wait to see the upcoming battle. If he brings a good fight, I will find you and tell it to you.



Someone write this on paper. I want to hear you say you were wrong


----------



## Sadako (Oct 4, 2012)

I think Sakura has more potential than any of the other Rookie kunoichi.


----------



## Samehada (Oct 4, 2012)

bellezza said:


> I think Sakura has more potential than any of the other Rookie kunoichi.



Join the club Bellezza, we are already gaining in numbers. 

The girl was hinted at being the next Tsunade. Shouldn't that tell us something? The fact that she was about to solve Sasori's poison was also incredibly impressive. And lets not forget what would happen if she wasn't in the healing camps, pigs would have hands.


----------



## Morgan (Oct 4, 2012)

bellezza said:


> I think Sakura has more potential than any of the other Rookie kunoichi.



Hinata has magic eyeballs. That makes her a strong contender for greatest kunoichi. Jiss wait and see. Kishi doesn't keep smacking her down for nothing.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Oct 4, 2012)

I also think that Hinata has one of the best personalities in the manga, and that Konohamaru is gonna be a badass when we grows up. Also, I believe that the Shodai Tsuchikage (the one who teaches Onoki about the Will of Stone) uses the same exploding clay ninjutsu as Deidara, except he can fly on his own without a clay bird. 

And I believe that there was actually a Fourth Tsuchikage that no one has mentioned yet, but fought in the Third War and was Minato's rival, but was killed by Minato near the end of the war in an ultimate deathmatch ala VOTE.


----------



## RionTireth (Oct 4, 2012)

Final battle will be Sasuke AND Naruto vs. Madara.  Means the real fight with Madara will be delayed until after Naruto and Sasuke have it out.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Oct 4, 2012)

I liked nagato reviving everyone I never had a problem with it.
Naruto being child of destiny isnt bad either
I like most things in Naruto and barely have problems with it


----------



## Krippy (Oct 4, 2012)

Sasuke has Tsukuyomi, as does Madara.


----------



## Lelouch Vi Britannia (Oct 4, 2012)

Morgan said:


> Hinata has magic eyeballs. That makes her a strong contender for greatest kunoichi. Jiss wait and see. Kishi doesn't keep smacking her down for nothing.



Magic eyeballs mean shit if the person is absolutely crap at their style and so far displayed 0 skill 

I too believe Sakura has potential.

I hate Hinata, I wish her a long and painful death and hope she dies alone 

I support the pairing of Naruto x no one 

Dont mind Pain bringing everyone back.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Oct 4, 2012)

Lelouch Vi Britannia said:


> Magic eyeballs mean shit if the person is absolutely crap at their style and so far displayed 0 skill
> 
> I too believe Sakura has potential.
> 
> ...



You want Naruto x Obito


----------



## Morgan (Oct 4, 2012)

Lelouch Vi Britannia said:


> Magic eyeballs mean shit if the person is absolutely crap at their style and so far displayed 0 skill
> 
> I too believe Sakura has potential.
> 
> ...



Kishimoto loves the occular clan. There's a chance Hinata is just a really, really, really late bloomer. She's a wonderful character, even though she's not exceptionally strong. Leave her be.


----------



## CA182 (Oct 4, 2012)

Sarahmint said:


> Either that or you swing that way



Lol it's not a case of swinging that way, it's just a case of my body telling me there's no way that's male.

[sp][/sp]

If I met that in a pub I'd take it ma room. 

The situation with Haku is a bit like that reality tv show years ago, "_There's something about Miriam_." 
This was a dude.


Best reality tv show ever though, I've never laughed so much in my life.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks to that screencap of Haku, I now believe that Haku is a descendant of Hashirama because hair = everything in Naruto these days.


----------



## Lelouch Vi Britannia (Oct 4, 2012)

Morgan said:


> Kishimoto loves the occular clan. There's a chance Hinata is just a really, really, really late bloomer. She's a wonderful character, even though she's not exceptionally strong. Leave her be.



I admire your optimism, I really do. But you forget, Kishimoto does not love occular clans, he loves a certain occular clan and cares about the rest as much as Pain cared for Konoha during his invasion. There is a small, if not zero chance Hinata will gain power ups, and to me shes not a wonderful character, shes a one dimensional bitch who needs to seriously get more character development. 

and NO I dont want Obito x Naruto, I meant no one as in the not anybody who's alive or dead or in between.


----------



## Morgan (Oct 4, 2012)

Hinata is a shy strong willed girl. What's wrong with her? Why the hate?


----------



## Lelouch Vi Britannia (Oct 4, 2012)

Morgan said:


> Hinata is a shy strong willed girl. What's wrong with her? Why the hate?



strong willed, pardon the intrusion here. But she literally fell to pieces when Naruto saved her, That shows the opposite, shes extremely fragile at times, shes like a rollercoaster basically. Her fans fap on about how shes getting so confident then suddenly she falls apart at random points. 

the thread says confess any views that are unpopular, I thin Hinata's a weak, pointless and utterly one dimensional character. Thats my view and I would be happy if you did not try and question it anyway, im up for debate, But im not budging, Thank you for your time.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm not gonna debate with you Lelouch vi Britannia, since that's your opinion, but I completely disagree with your assessment of her. Maybe its cuz she's the character I can relate to the most, and because I can completely understant why she acts the way she does, but I think it takes a tremendou amount of willpower to be the kind of person she is.


----------



## Morgan (Oct 4, 2012)

Oh, I'm not debating opinions with you Lelouch. I asked out of mere curiosity, since as you say, this thread is for unpopular ideas, and yours certainly is, and I simply became interested. 

I think we all can agree that she isn't confident, however, her "strong-will" is geared towards not backing down, (inspired by Naruto), like we saw during Chunin Arc and Pein Invasion Arc, even though during both instances she knew she was going to get a beating. It's admirable and that's what I meant.


----------



## Ambience (Oct 4, 2012)

Hinata

I've always - *always* - thought that Hinata was an effin' stalker who lived - or tried to live - on other's confidence.

Don't hate. I used to like her but not anymore. I wouldn't be suprised if she pulled a Will-Sucker 3000 and used it on Naruto to give herself a pair.

Kakashi

I absolutely detest this character. No questions asked or bypassed.

Will of Fire

This has been mentioned so many times, I've nearly ripped my precious 'fro out in frustration. It is absolutely annoying.

Precious People

Oh, Logs, where do I start?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm not sure if this is so much an unpopular opinion as it is a complaint/rant. 

I have always felt like the Uzumaki clan wasn't intended to exist as it does in the manga now.

I think Naruto was originally going to be a Senju (though he wouldn't find out until sometime late in Part 2) to continue the parallel, but Kishi changed his mind about that at some point during the "Child of Destiny" emergence. Suddenly Naruto was superior to the Senju versus Uchiha feud, so while he still had to be sort-of-a-Senju to keep the original theme going, he became part of some other, all-new clan that's ultra-special. The Uzumaki!

The "distantly related" thing is further proof. They lived in a different country. If you don't even have to be in the same country to be "distantly related" in this manga, then all the clans are "distantly related" to one another. It's just Kishi's way of clinging to his original idea of Naruto being a Senju. It's going to be amusing to see how he's going to pull off the RS bit now, seeing as he's clearly going towards the notion of the RS being an Uzumaki as well. Because he's inevitably going to have to bring up the fact soon that the Uzumakis are also "distantly related" to the Uchiha.

And really? The _Uzumaki_ clan came from _Whirlpool_ country? Did they found the country and name it after themselves? Was it a country with 120 people, seeing as the entire thing was wiped out and nobody seems to know about it? Are they the only clan that lived there? And every single one of them has red hair? Nobody ever told Naruto, "Hey you know, your last name is the same as the Shodai's wife's was!"?

There was clearly no thought put into their creation.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Oct 4, 2012)

I don't really like any of the Sannin.

Most posters I find tend to at least like one of them, either Jiraiya for his antics and strength, Orochimaru for his villainy, or the rare breed that like Tsunade for whatever reason, but if it were up to me none of them would even crack the top 10 in terms of characters I like.



PikaCheeka said:


> I'm not sure if this is so much an unpopular opinion as it is a complaint/rant.
> 
> I have always felt like the Uzumaki clan wasn't intended to exist as it does in the manga now.
> 
> ...



While I agree that the Uzumaki clan's existence was an asspull I would argue that the Senju clan's existence was one as well, though not to the same degree.

For a clan that made up half of Konoha, there was nary a mention of them that I can recall throughout Part 1 and until relatively recently in Part 2.


----------



## crystalblade13 (Oct 5, 2012)

Morgan said:


> LOL. I just think he's weak. I can't wait to see the upcoming battle. If he brings a good fight, I will find you and tell it to you.



But he JUST fought 4 extremely strong characters at once, and was doing great. Not to mention he has 6 island busting pets and gedo mezo around in case he wants to blow up a villiage or 2.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 5, 2012)

^ Chill out. This isn't a place for getting angry. That defeats the purpose of the thread. 



First Tsurugi said:


> While I agree that the Uzumaki clan's existence was an asspull I would argue that the Senju clan's existence was one as well, though not to the same degree.
> 
> For a clan that made up half of Konoha, there was nary a mention of them that I can recall throughout Part 1 and until relatively recently in Part 2.



The first two Hokage were Senju and a big deal was made about how the fifth was also a Senju. That was all within the first half of Part 1, and in the latter half of Part 1 we at least got hints of the feud they had with the Uchiha.

But I think the Senju were fully intended from early on. If not immediately, at least by the time Tsunade came around.


----------



## crystalblade13 (Oct 5, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> I'm not sure if this is so much an unpopular opinion as it is a complaint/rant.
> 
> I have always felt like the Uzumaki clan wasn't intended to exist as it does in the manga now.
> 
> ...



Title of the first chapter: Uzumaki Naruto

Also, Pika, I'm not mad. I swear.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Oct 5, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> The first two Hokage were Senju and a big deal was made about how the fifth was also a Senju. That was all within the first half of Part 1, and in the latter half of Part 1 we at least got hints of the feud they had with the Uchiha.
> 
> But I think the Senju were fully intended from early on. If not immediately, at least by the time Tsunade came around.



I don't recall it being mentioned that the First and Second were Senju in Part 1, only that they were brothers. As far as Tsunade goes, I also only remember her relation to the First being brought up.

It's been a while, but the earliest I can remember "Senju" being name dropped was when we learned of Madara's story and Konoha's founding, around ~400 chapters in.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 5, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> I don't recall it being mentioned that the First and Second were Senju in Part 1, only that they were brothers. As far as Tsunade goes, I also only remember her relation to the First being brought up.
> 
> It's been a while, but the earliest I can remember "Senju" being name dropped was when we learned of Madara's story and Konoha's founding, around ~400 chapters in.



Really?

I'd have to re-read Part 1 but I could have sworn it was mentioned.

But even if the name didn't exist, there was clearly an establishment made. Here we have three of the five Hokage in the same family, and towards the end of Part 1 we learn that one of them was in direct opposition to someone who looks suspiciously like Sasuke.


----------



## C-Moon (Oct 5, 2012)

Ambience said:
			
		

> Will of Fire
> 
> This has been mentioned so many times, I've nearly ripped my precious 'fro out in frustration. It is absolutely annoying.


Hating the WOF isn't as unpopular as you think.


----------



## HiddenCornsHandsomeDevil (Oct 5, 2012)

I believe orochimaru is exponentially more powerful then what he has shown, in light of the fact Itachi recognised Hydra I suspect the battle was more drawn out then it seemed on pannel, likewise Itachi doesn't have a way of comprehensively killing him bar perhaps Amaterasu which on pannel oral rebirth escaped.
Thus I can see him becoming a major player in upcoming chapters, if he somehow acquires a form of genjutsu immunity, and with knowledge I don't see many people beating him.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Oct 5, 2012)

i like the kyuubi development.


----------



## Samehada (Oct 5, 2012)

I like the will of fire and cannot see why its so hated. It is just simple willpower. It doesn't ever give real strength, just emotional motivation.


----------



## AeolusXII (Oct 6, 2012)

Hrmmm.

I didn't mind the prophecy stuff nor the cuddly 9 tails.


I feel like Obito's power fluctuates too often. 

One minute he admits weakness and retreats against a few Kage. Refuses to teleport directly to Naruto and Bee and face them head on. (not to mention doing a lot of other crap, like skipping the war and just flat out killing Kage one by one, etc)

Next minute he's Izanagi-ing out of surprise buttsex, and soloing two jins and two high tiers. One of which has his supreme counter. (I realize he was losing, still)

Now he's probably going to lose to those same two high tiers, one of them exhausted, and bleeding out of the eye.

I dunno, shit just doesn't make sense.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Oct 6, 2012)

sadly i hate this but true
hinata marries dog guy  

kakashi give his life to resurect naruto alas chiyo and gaara

madara is not gay

itachi is redeem world wide after the war


----------



## Samehada (Oct 6, 2012)

KAKASHI10 said:


> sadly i hate this but true
> hinata marries dog guy
> 
> kakashi give his life to resurect naruto alas chiyo and gaara
> ...



Who the fuck let this guy in the thread? 

Knock before entering Kakashi10


----------



## NW (Oct 6, 2012)

I don't want Onoki to die and I wanted him to defeat Madara.

I'm a big TnJ fan.


----------



## CA182 (Oct 6, 2012)

I once believed Itachi was ninja batman.

But then he turned blind. 

On the same note I still believe Kidomaru is secretly alive as Spiderman.


----------



## neruta uzemoki (Oct 6, 2012)




----------



## Addy (Oct 6, 2012)

i heavily disprove of madara being the FV. i don't think he or obito stand a chance. the same goes for the juubi.

i believe that orochimaru will be set free from the tatsuke. 

i don't believe that sasuke has itachi's weapons.

i don't think that kabuto will be relevant again.

i beleve the scroll will be used by orochimaru alone. however, it will be used against sasuke but sasuke wins. or it will be used under sasuke's command. 

i think there are other uchiha just like there are other uzumaki but they don't have the sharingan because they don't know of it.

i believe that orochimaru has something to do with obito and/or madara.

i believe black zetsu is oro's spy and creation using hashirama cells and GM in secret of madara.


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Oct 6, 2012)

Teuchi is Raikage's spy and informer.

Hashirama signed peace treaty with Uchiha and Uzumaki to gain their powers and seek Rikudohood and gathered bijuu under his power to become Juubi Jin (one-starred for it like shit). In fact Obito is carrying out Hashi's old dream/idea, just with help of partially other means.

Obito has fooled Naruto into thinking there is centuries long curse oh hatred between Senju and Uchiha.


----------



## Khazzar (Oct 6, 2012)

I would love to learn more about Hashirama Dono and how come Kishi made him so Godly.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Oct 6, 2012)

Samehada said:


> Who the fuck let this guy in the thread?
> 
> Knock before entering Kakashi10



Well you know me 



CA182 said:


> I once believed Itachi was ninja batman.
> 
> But then he turned blind.
> 
> On the same note I still believe Kidomaru is secretly alive as Spiderman.



^ I see what you did there


----------



## Danzio (Oct 7, 2012)

HiddenCornsHandsomeDevil said:


> I believe orochimaru is exponentially more powerful then what he has shown, in light of the fact Itachi recognised Hydra I suspect the battle was more drawn out then it seemed on pannel, likewise Itachi doesn't have a way of comprehensively killing him bar perhaps Amaterasu which on pannel oral rebirth escaped.
> Thus I can see him becoming a major player in upcoming chapters, if he somehow acquires a form of genjutsu immunity, and with knowledge I don't see many people beating him.





I like the manga, really do, but I think it could have been even better if Kishi focused on the shinobi aspect of the manga. Less senju vs uchiha nonsense, savoir act, etc., and more focus on skill and determination rather than  someone's heritage and the development of weapon of mass destruction.

Imagine us simply following Naruto's adventures as a Jounin. Him  infiltrating other villages, collecting valuable information, learning martial arts -before ever entering a battle like the current one which will determine the fate of the world.


----------



## Olympian (Oct 7, 2012)

I believe Hidan would beat Gai up more often than not.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 7, 2012)

Danzio said:


> Imagine us simply following Naruto's adventures as a Jounin. Him  infiltrating other villages, collecting valuable information, learning martial arts -before ever entering a battle like the current one which will determine the fate of the world.



The problem with this is that Kishi kind of failed with Naruto's character. 

The manga would have to have had an entirely different hero if it was going to be like this.

Or is that what you're implying?


----------



## αce (Oct 7, 2012)

Yeah Pika Senju wasn't mentioned until Tobi brought it up.
Probably an ass pull but whatever.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 7, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Yeah Pika Senju wasn't mentioned until Tobi brought it up.
> Probably an ass pull but whatever.



Really?

Eh well I figure if 3 of the 5 Kages were stated to be in the same family in Part 1 and if the Shodai was known to have an Uchiha opponent in Part 1, then they were at least established as being a hell of an important family with questionable relations to the Uchiha, whatever their name was.

Maybe he was just really slow on choosing a heavily symbolic name for them.


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 7, 2012)

I don't like the idea of Orochimaru being  the FV. Same goes for Sasuke 
I want Sasuke vs. Naruto to happen before the FV. So Naruto can TnJ Sasuke and they can team up.

I don't get why people call Kakashi a hypocrite 
I want ShikaTema to happen in some way.
I am quite disappointed in Minato's character in the recent chapter.
I want bromance scenes between Kakashi and Obito after flashback. And make it on Naruto and Sasuke level plz.


----------



## NW (Oct 7, 2012)

I used to hate Sakura like everyone else until recently. Now I'm starting to become kind of a fan of her...

Someone, please kill me.


----------



## Whirlpool (Oct 7, 2012)

ObitoUchiha111 said:


> I used to hate Sakura like everyone else until recently. Now I'm starting to become kind of a fan of her...
> 
> Someone, please kill me.



Because you know she's Rin except with pink hair.


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 7, 2012)

Whirlpool said:


> Because you know she's Rin except with pink hair.



Rin never treated Obito like shit and wasn't a tsundere, I think she is bearable compared to Sakura.

hell, everyone is better than Sakura.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 7, 2012)

I never understood the ridiculous hate fandom has for Sakura.

She's not even an important enough character to warrant that level of interest, for good or bad.



Moon~ said:


> I want Sasuke vs. Naruto to happen before the FV. So Naruto can TnJ Sasuke and they can team up.



It will.

__

I am of the belief that the manga will end just before a rivalry-fight between Naruto and Sasuke begins or ends. It will be after peace has come, obviously.


----------



## αce (Oct 7, 2012)

@Pika - About Sakura.








Oh blue text days.
Seem so far back.


----------



## Herpules (Oct 7, 2012)

I don't like Hinata's boobs (I like Hinata though)


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 7, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> I never understood the ridiculous hate fandom has for Sakura.
> 
> She's not even an important enough character to warrant that level of interest, for good or bad.



I actually stopped seeing her as a main character. Most of hatred comes because she is the main heroine, and her revelance the plot is sadly less than most of the side characters. Everyone had high expectations from her like being the new Tsunade but her character development never went more than a love interest. 
For example Hinata doesn't get that much hate compared to Sakura even though she's arguably not better than her (in every way) because she is a side character and her little character growth is understandable. 
_Oh wait, another unpopular opinion:_ I don't think Sakura is a main character anymore.




> It will.
> 
> __
> 
> I am of the belief that the manga will end just before a rivalry-fight between Naruto and Sasuke begins or ends. It will be after peace has come, obviously.



This is a very sweet idea.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 7, 2012)

I think the manga moves in poorly planned circles, and a spin off would only further expose the mangaka's writing weaknesses.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 7, 2012)

ObitoUchiha111 said:


> I used to hate Sakura like everyone else until recently. *Now I'm starting to become kind of a fan of her...*
> 
> Someone, please kill me.



Not to sound rude, but why _now_? 

When she's less important than she's ever been?


----------



## NW (Oct 7, 2012)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Not to sound rude, but why _now_?
> 
> When she's less important than she's ever been?


Well, not because of any recent chapters or anything. I was just re-reading some past chapters and saw her being all badass. 

You know what....


----------



## kidloco (Oct 7, 2012)

oh lol sakura haters

whatever she do, you always see the negative part and hate her more lol


----------



## First Tsurugi (Oct 7, 2012)

ObitoUchiha111 said:


> Well, not because of any recent chapters or anything. I was just re-reading some past chapters and saw her being all badass.
> 
> You know what....



That should just make you more angry.

Her character didn't have to turn out the way it is, but Kishimoto literally has no idea how to handle her or what to do with her, so we have what we have now.



kidloco said:


> oh lol sakura haters
> 
> whatever she do, you always see the negative part and hate her more lol



Negative part implies there's a positive side to her.


----------



## Aleeight (Oct 7, 2012)

kidloco said:
			
		

> oh lol sakura haters
> 
> whatever she do, you always see the negative part and hate her more lol


It's the same with most of the hate on here. Same thing could be said about Hinata, Sasuke, Naruto, etc. 

I guess an unpopular opinion could be that I think it is better to look at the positives of a character than dwelling on the negative. It is so much easier to enjoy the manga and its characters that way. It causes me to root for them even when they do things I might not like.


----------



## crystalblade13 (Oct 7, 2012)

Sakura had a badass fight with sasori that resulted in his death. So I'll never really hate her. And she DID want to kill Sasuke. And sleepbombs ARE lolhax. And she WAS the one to find out white zetsu's plan which saved many an allied forces shinobi from night-time slaughter.So It's not all bad.


----------



## kidloco (Oct 7, 2012)

thanks you

aout the bad part, is what they always see i mean the haters, she did somethign good, oh she did thinking for helfel, oh she hug naruto, she did to get him get sasuke and the promist, she tried to save naruto, oh she a fucking lier and need to get dead.. that what they always see... yes she had make some wrong decicion she human, she did good deed too not for thinking helsef but the village and ect, but they cant see that

im see the good and the part and love her how she is, beside much of the punch are for comedy relief like i had said varias veces, heh dont had read love hina? or other anime wiht the girl punch for the lol because the write see is comedy? that happen there but now is less and please, dont tell me naruto merece some of that punch for be baka?, she never did because for the fox or ect, more she one who reconoce naruto for what he is, a boy wiht hyper(part one) and yes she was mean but if you read the manga she begun to change a little alittle like whatever girl do in that age.. she had a temper, heh i see much anime girl wiht that type of temper (never had read a hate for taht reason) and but that was is more fun (ok im masoquista but hehe) but poeple hate for what she did in part one? is stupid

and she train, she go up in her ninjas but still the haters push her down... she dont had doujutus or kekei but she had past tsunade in evrything, but still they make job of sakura, she kill akasuki but haters dont like to see that but put down her because get some help, naruto get help from the fox and nobody said nothing, sauke get help for him cancer eyes and you get orgams... Sakura hate is stupid...

about uchihas? well they are easy to make fun, they action make them that easy


----------



## crystalblade13 (Oct 7, 2012)

^ No idea what you just said, but yeah- Sakura is pretty over hated around here.


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 7, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> @Pika - About Sakura.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quoted for truth. I completely agree with you, Ace.


----------



## Addy (Oct 7, 2012)

kushina sucks ass 

but i do like minato.


----------



## kidloco (Oct 7, 2012)

somebody undertand kidloquiano..

nob learn from him, but i will not said him name lol


----------



## Morgan (Oct 7, 2012)

The Positives of Sakura:
Her color scheme is nice. Her pink hair compliments her green eyes. Also, her Hulk punches are really cool.


----------



## Morgan (Oct 7, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> @Pika - About Sakura.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, what a beautiful thread.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 7, 2012)

Please don't turn this thread into one about Sakura.


----------



## NW (Oct 7, 2012)

I think that random shitstain Uchiha Kagami could be the "One Who Knows Everything". Just one of those little crack theories in the back of my head. 



First Tsurugi said:


> That should just make you more angry.
> 
> Her character didn't have to turn out the way it is, but Kishimoto literally has no idea how to handle her or what to do with her, so we have what we have now.


Yeah, you've got a good point.


----------



## Ko_Ko (Oct 8, 2012)

Naruto (the character) was more entertaining when he would lose his temper and let the Kyuubi take over his body to fight for him. That sense of constant extreme risk and impending doom gave all his battles a unique 'edge' to them that they sort of lack now that he's got it all under control. 

I believe it was definitely beneficial as character development and all, but the trade-off is it's just not as fun to watch him fight since he's no longer the "wild card". 

Example: Four-Tailed Naruto vs Orochimaru is one of my favorite fights of the entire series.


----------



## NW (Oct 8, 2012)

Naruto (the character) sucks now. He was way better when he was an underdog working his way to the top, but now he's just some cheap-ass messiah. 

Oh, and I want Obito to complete Mugen Tsukuyomi (just to see what it's like).


----------



## Boocock (Oct 8, 2012)

Let's see...

Kakashi is my favorite character in the series and I don't particularly care if he's Hokage-level.

Itachi is one of my favorite characters and I don't think he's the strongest character in the series. I just like his story.

I believe this is the most overlooked page of the manga (considering the fact that Karin was last seen in the process of escaping a Konoha prison, Orochimaru has been resurrected, even SUIGETSU can see that Orochimaru is going to try and take Sasuke's body, and Suigetsu has stated Karin is very, very loyal to Orochimaru):



I actually wanted Tobi to be nobody. But, I like the fact that he is Obito. Why? Story comes before plot and timeline. Go with the retcon if it makes for a compelling drama.

I think Madara will disappear once he is affected in some powerful emotional way that gives him closure.


----------



## Danzio (Oct 8, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> The problem with this is that Kishi kind of failed with Naruto's character.
> 
> The manga would have to have had an entirely different hero if it was going to be like this.
> 
> Or is that what you're implying?



Well, it really isn’t feasible right now, but I believe Naruto could’ve pulled it off after the time skip. He had matured and trained with Jiraiya for several years, so in essence Kishi had the perfect opportunity to slowly develop Naruto in that direction, and thus show us all the things Jiraiya taught him in future missions abroad. Sakura had also been more useful this way since she would've likely played a bigger role.

Instead we got a lot focus on a one-sided love affair, which didn’t amount to anything, a bigger rasengan, tons of unnecessary flashbacks and some failed genjutsu defense. 

Naruto did improve, but I guess Konohamaru is our only option for this to ever occur.


----------



## Rios (Oct 8, 2012)

I like part 1 Sakura more than part 2 Sakura. I really do.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Oct 8, 2012)

Another thing I just thought of: I actually like Minato's mary sueness, and I think it actually improves his character to be so perfect. I believe I wrote a long, detailed post about why I think this once, but I don't feel like repeating it.


----------



## Aleeight (Oct 8, 2012)

I think Minato kind of needed to be seen as perfect. His son practically worshiped him so we didn't hear much about him at first except for all of his accomplishments which were great. He was Naruto's ultimate goal to overcome so he needed to be a worthy one. 

Though, I think his "mary-sueness" is tempered by the fact that he failed miserably at what matters most in his life. He lost two members of his team in horrific circumstances with one of them actually turning evil. He lost his family to the darkness he wasn't able to overcome even with all of his powers. Minato is strong, yes, to the point where he was once thought of as untouchable but he wasn't strong enough to save what he wanted and needed to save in his life. And, the world is paying for it now.


----------



## KingBoo (Oct 8, 2012)

-i don't like how hyuugas don't get another powerup. would be nice to see neji and hinata do something cool
-i don't like how kurenai's eyes or her clan hasn't been expanded on
-besides uchihas, i don't see any other character that can put an end to orochimaru permanently
-i don't think naruto can cure "cycle of hatred." maybe the ending will be bittersweet. he'll give lessons or examples to the next generation, and each generation will strive for "peace" while getting better at it.

this is all i can think of for now


----------



## Rios (Oct 8, 2012)

KingBoo said:


> -i don't think naruto can cure "cycle of hatred." maybe the ending will be bittersweet. he'll give lessons or examples to the next generation, and each generation will strive for "peace" while getting better at it.
> 
> this is all i can think of for now



oooooh thats deep. Mass Effect 3 level deep


----------



## Belette (Oct 8, 2012)

I've got sent packing with my theory of "spiralgan" is a seal.


----------



## BankaiLegend3135 (Oct 9, 2013)

*Raise your flame shield: The Unpopular opinions thread!*

Title is self explanatory! List all of the opinions you have on Naruto, big or small which would be considered unpopular and likely cause you to be flamed! 

1)  Minato isn't a mary sue. Even if he was, he's the type of "sue" that actually makes sense and is probably one of the best characters in the manga. 

2) Sakura isn't that bad of a character and her hate is way blown out of proportion to ridiculous levels. 

3) Part 1 was garbage until the Chuunin Exams 

4)Kumo is the best village out of all the five. 

5) Danzou should've never even existed.

6)Naruto and Sakura have far better chemistry than he does with Hinata. If the former happens, this forum's rage and salty tears will last me a LIFETIME


----------



## zuul (Oct 9, 2013)

Sakura isn't that bad.

Nardo is an horrible character and the worst protagonist ever (though this opinion is starting to get popular as of late)

Uchiha are the saving grace of that manga.

Narsak is way better than Narhin even if it's still bad. That's just how atrocious NarHin is.

Karin is my favorite female character. 

Fugaku was an awesome dad.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Oct 9, 2013)

Team 7 sucks. Team 10, Team 8, Team Gai and Team Sand are all better than Team 7.


----------



## Hermaeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Urgh, why making this if you know it will only flame. And take basically every topic that will most likely be a flame
But sure, I can give some opinion on this. Beside, you didn't include a Itachi flame soo props to that.

1)  I have acctually no id?a what mary sue is. And I don't care looking it up, for now.

2) Almost agree. She got a lot hate, but I also understand why she get them.

3) I liked Haku and Zabuza. Naruto and Sasuke team up etc. Beside, it was new. Usually, series that are new starts weak. It's better if it gets better (PS, look at One piece), Instand off the other way. 

4) ??? 

5) Agree, one of the elders should be more looked into and be the villian. Danzou would be ok if he at least was mentioned in part 1.

6) Naruto can end up with whoever he wants in the end. Would LMFAO if he ends up with Tenten. I mean, this has been going back and fourth I don't know how many times. It's rediculus how fans make this a important part of the manga. And it's rediculus it wasn't decided several chapters ago.

No, I'm not good at making my own opinions on other topics


----------



## Cord (Oct 9, 2013)

- Team Gai is the best team out of all the teams in Konoha. 

- Neji isn't a fodder.

- Sasori is the best looking male character in the manga.

- Kakashi is the least hateable character in the story who is actually relevant.

- Hiruzen deserves criticism, but not hate.

- Chiyo, Konan and Anko Mitarashi are the most likable female characters in the manga.

- Mikoto Uchiha was a great mom.

- Mei Terumi looks like a whore (not saying that she is though).

- Uchihas run this manga.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Oct 9, 2013)

Team 7's bonds are overrated. Post Zabuza Arc they spent more time apart than they did together.


----------



## NW (Oct 9, 2013)

- Obito is the best character in this entire series

- Madara is okay, I guess, although he's not anything like what his fans try to make him out to be, he is also not FV

- Obito is the main villain of the series

- This series is awesome

- Kishi is a masterful writer

Come at me bros.


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2013)

Itachi Uchiha is the best written character in the manga.

Madara/Hashirama/Tobirama backstory is the best flashback by far.

Sakura is one of the best females.

Hinata is ugly as sin.

Naruto sucks.

Sasuke is a massive disapointment of a character.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Oct 9, 2013)

Even though I don't like Shikamaru much anymore (because he's a panel stealing self insert creators pet), the Immortals arc was one of the two best arcs in Shippuden. The other one being the Rescue Gaara Arc.

The Chunin Exam Arc is the best Arc in the series IMO.


----------



## zuul (Oct 9, 2013)

Also Hiashi would beat Fugaku.


----------



## Shakar (Oct 9, 2013)

I agree, Danzou was a shit useless character. He's not badass, and he wasn't a well written "grey" character either. Also he reeks of retcons.

Sasuke would be a much better Hokage than Nardo.

And Fox Boy sucks. Is this unpopular, though?


----------



## Rosi (Oct 9, 2013)

Ohh, I like these.

Juubi is boring and lame.
Kakashi is the best character in the series.
Obito's will is stronger than anyone's in the manga.
The way Obito constantly trolls his haters and gets under their skin is one of the most enjoyable and entertaining things to watch in the fandom.
Konan is the best and hottest female character in the series.
I like NarHin, but I think Hinata is boring as hell. She is cute tho.
SasSak is the most aesthetically pleasant het pairing in the series.
NarSak will be canon, despite me not liking it.
I don't care much for yaoi(or slash for that matter), despite enjoying some fanarts/fiction from time to time. I'm more of a sucker for bromance.
The people who read Nardo only for shipping are pathetic, as there is an overwhelming amount of other work where romance part is actually well developed.
Minato is actually quite an interesting character(only recently realized that). His fandom is still horrible though.
I heavily dislike Itachi and consider him to be a boring and over-wanked Mary Sue, despite being a huge fan of his in the past.
The way some fans downgrade Obito while sucking Madara's dick is what turned me off of the character. Not to mention their double standards, ughh.
Sakura is a good character. For the fanon and self-inserting.
I like both Naruto and Sasuke and find the constant fighting between their fans hilarious.


----------



## mrsaphen (Oct 9, 2013)

- Sakura isn't a bad character
 - Obito is the best character
 - Obito is the best villain you can get
 - Obito is the best looking Uchiha
 - Rikudo Sennin and his mother suck


----------



## Lyanna (Oct 9, 2013)

1.Sakura isn't as useless as it seems and she's not that bad as a character
2.Im rooting for Orochimaru as FV 
3.The CoP shit is really shit
4.A fucking God tree as the final form of Juubi really sucks (it could be some megazoid or whatever but a fucking TREE?)
5.Tsunade should have mokuton
6.Tobirama should have kekkai genkai like ice, storm, whatever (Hashirama have wood (Earth + water) so why not Tobirama?)
7. I hate pairing wars
8. Uchihas are badass 
9. Naruto's obsession for Sasuke doesn't make sense. I still consider Iruka as his first bond


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Oct 9, 2013)

Hidan is one of the only good villains due to his inability to get TnJ'd 

Kakashi and Shikamaru are the only logical heroes 

Sasuke's design looks cool, but his character is like a roller coaster of good and bad

Itachi is average. So is Minato.

Aside from character design, all the women in the manga suck.


----------



## Overhaul (Oct 9, 2013)

-Naruto and Sasuke's friendship is full of shit no matter how many times Kishi tries to shove it down our throats.
-Part 2 Naruto is one of the worst main characters ever.
-I think Kishi should have kept Sasuke evil.
-Orochimaru is a better villain than Obito and Madara.
-The edo kages should have played a bigger role in this war.
-Senjutsu only working against Obito is bullshit.
-I think the legendary sannin and Hiruzen in their youth would have made better main characters than team 7.
-Elder Madara was adorable IMO.
-I find Itachi to be very unattractive despite how many fangirls he has.
-I despise the big 3 (NaruSaku,SasuSaku,and NaruHina).
-The only pairing that needs to become canon in this manga is OroSasu.
-I find Shizune to be one of the hottest females in this manga, and would insta-hit that.
-Danzo is one of the best characters in Naruto,and I wish Kishi would have kept him around longer. 
-Edo Kimimaro should have fought Gaara again.
-Kushina sucks.
-Neji's death was pointless.
-Kabumaru should have never happened.
-Tobirama being used to point out parallels between Naruto and Hashirama was annoying and pointless. 
-Parallels suck.
-Part 1 fights> Part 2 fights
-Tsunade doesn't deserve the hate she gets.
-Manga would have been more interesting if it was based on the founding era generation. 
-Nidaime Kages>Shodai Kages>Gokages
-Manga should have had* a good* female villain.
-I would much rather have Kakashi or Jiraiya be related to Tobirama than Minato even though the latter is more likely.
-Obito calling Naruto and Minato out on their bullshit was amusing.
-I wish we could replace Mei and Gaara with Trollkage and Yondaime Kazekage.
-I prefer Tobirama when he's being an asshole than when he's being nice.
-Sasuke should die at the end of this manga in order to save his character.
-Tobirama should pimp slap Orochimaru,Minato,and Naruto for not giving credit where credit is due.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 9, 2013)

I actually wanted to necro my last unpopular opinion thread to see if anyone changed their mind about things, as it is 1-2 years old maybe. 






Edit: Found it. 

Everyone can look at what they said a year ago!


----------



## Louis-954 (Oct 9, 2013)

Revy said:


> *-Naruto and Sasuke's friendship is full of shit no matter how many times Kishi tries to shove it down our throats.
> -Part 2 Naruto is one of the worst main characters ever.*
> *-I think Kishi should have kept Sasuke evil.*
> *-Orochimaru is a better villain than Obito and Madara.*
> ...


These are unpopular opinions? o.O


----------



## PsionStorm (Oct 9, 2013)

zuul said:


> Sakura isn't that bad.
> 
> Nardo is an horrible character and the worst protagonist ever (though this opinion is starting to get popular as of late)
> 
> ...



  I think Naruto's the best protagonist of shonen manga.  He has way more motivation than most of the others.


----------



## Octus (Oct 9, 2013)

The Uchiha Massacre was justified. 

Temari is the most attractive kunoichi from her generation.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 9, 2013)

Dug out my "unpopular opinions" from a year ago and am revisiting them. Most I still believe and/or were proven right, except one.  Still kind of fun.



PikaCheeka said:


> I think that Kabuto will be integral to the defeat of Orochimaru.


No longer sure if Oro will even need to be defeated but I still think Kabuto has a part to play.


PikaCheeka said:


> Along those lines...
> 
> I think the final battle between Sasuke and Naruto will be between rivals/friends, and this is the "fight near the end" that Kishi was referring to.
> 
> I never have and never will see Sasuke as the final villain. It's inevitable that he and Naruto will spar as comrades in the end.


Still believe this 100%.


PikaCheeka said:


> I think that Madara will be the Juubi's jinnchuuriki, not only because it suits him but because he's the only person who can physically withstand it.
> 
> I also think we will see the Juubi, which means baddies win this current fight.


Pffffffff. Not giving up!


> I believe that the reason some people are shitting on the manga so much these days is because they really loved the series and feel betrayed over it. Not to say that those approving it don't love the manga, but I believe there are still a fair amount of those ardent fans in the "hating" group.


Still believe this.


PikaCheeka said:


> He'll be undone by naked pics of Hashirama.
> 
> Oh yea, I believe that Madara is canon gay and his Hashirama obsession isn't just awkward characterization. Even though it is hilarious.


Welp.


PikaCheeka said:


> But tl;;dr in my head-canon, the Founding Era was absolutely fascinating with a ton of very intriguing characters who are far more ambiguous in terms of good/evil than the current generations are.
> 
> I wish Kishi would make an extensive side-story/gaiden of that era, and for the reasons I will explain below, it would be great if he'd drop the shounen genre for it (though I know he wouldn't).
> 
> This is one of the reasons I simply can't get behind good guys very often, especially in "younger" series like this. The author tends to assume that everyone is born good, and everyone has heroic inclinations. They assume that you need a REASON to be a bad guy, but not a REASON to be a good guy. It's an inherently flawed way of looking at the world, and it makes for a series where the good guys are hopelessly mundane with little to motivate them beyond "I'm a hero!", whereas the bad guys have filled-out backgrounds that explain why they do what they do.


Kishi proved this right with like eight chapters.


----------



## PsionStorm (Oct 9, 2013)

My unpopular beliefs.

  1. Naruto is a great shonen protagonist.  I think this since he goes through a lot and prevails and has powerful motivations.

  2. Naruto>One Piece I think Naruto's story and villains are better and that Naruto is a better protagionist than Luffy.

  3. Obito doesn't suck as a villain.  I find his ideals interesting, and it's already cannon that Rin wasn't the only reason why he's doing what he does.

  4. I like Naruto's speeches.  It really ads an emotional factor.  I can never understand why people complain about them.  Do you guys really want mindless action and no plot?

  5. BSM Naruto>Edo Madara.  His BSM is stronger than PS, and he can cut wood style with ransenshuriken.

  6. Sasuke is still evil.


----------



## KibaforHokage (Oct 9, 2013)

I actually like Obito/Tobi as a villain

Naruto is a great character, I just think the Child of prophecy thing shouldn't' have been done for him 

Sasuke's derision making has been overly criticized 

I don't think Itachi is perfect, i really need an explanation on that

Sakura shouldn't have been the main heroine 

manga need a female villain


----------



## CrazyAries (Oct 9, 2013)

I stand by all of my past opinions in this thread. 

Here's another one:

I love all the Ino-Shika-Chou dads, but Chouza is my favorite.


----------



## Shikamaru Nara (Oct 9, 2013)

Shikamaru is more intelligent than Kakashi,Itachi and Sasuke.Also Minato.And Tobirama.And Madara.And Orochimaru.Combined.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## -JT- (Oct 9, 2013)

-JT- said:


> I generally find the over powered fights boring and would much rather see the Konoha 12 do their stuff over watching Naruto get some new form or Sasuke get some new haxx jutsu.



Here's my old one 

Well, the haxx is still coming, but all of the Rookie 9 got a bit of limelight a few chapters ago. Plus Ino has been so badass this war 

But I see that I posted this before Neji's abysmal death occurred, and Tenten and Lee have still yet to do anything 

---

With the new developments, I now have a new unpopular opinion to add:

I believe Ino can now oneshot an incredible number of high tiers with her new Shintenshin feats. Its current speed is ridiculous... I'm deadly serious.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Oct 9, 2013)

I noticed that the only member of Team Gai to be on a volume cover in Part 2 is Gai. That's pretty lame.


----------



## Kneel (Oct 9, 2013)

I don't find sasuke badass at all! I think it's down to poor writing really, he was good in part 1 but he's so one dimensional there's nothing to him. He doesn't come across to me as overly powerful, he's got some strengths sure, but bleh, his character need a lot more development and fleshing out, he's a one minded pony


----------



## Sok (Oct 9, 2013)

Kakashi should be the next hokage not naruto.


----------



## Ninja Shadow Warrior (Oct 9, 2013)

Way back during the Pein invasion, everyone around here was on the Kakashi death train. I never made a thread regarding my opinion of him either not being dead or getting revived, but I made a shit ton of posts about it.. lol most of which I got negged pretty heavily. 

On one of them I said "I won't accept his death until I see his headstone." I got a neg saying "He's dead. Whats a headstone?" ahh Good times.


----------



## Krippy (Oct 9, 2013)

these aren't unpopular but I'm gonna post them anyway:

Karin a bad bitch

kakashi is a boring character

taka + orochimaru > akatsuki

hashirama is the manliest character in the manga

orochimaru will be the FV


----------



## Ninja Shadow Warrior (Oct 9, 2013)

Krippy said:


> these aren't unpopular but I'm gonna post them anyway:
> 
> Karin a bad bitch
> 
> ...




Come on.. Tobirama is the manliest character in the manga. He had neither the power of his brother or the power of the Uchiha, and yet with his epic shroud of manliness he kept them all in their place!


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Oct 9, 2013)

Gaara is cheesy now.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Oct 9, 2013)

Uchiha's run this manga.
Obito is a great character and a great villian.


----------



## Rios (Oct 9, 2013)

- Itachi and Minato are awful characters.

- I am not quite sure who is worse, Obito or Naruto, seems like it changes every week.

- Hinata should stop obsessing over Naruto, her character is pointless apart fro that.

- Sakura should have been a man.

- Tsunade is annoying.

- Madara as of lately became boring because of the author's inability to handle two threats at the same time.

- The tailed beasts should be eradicated for being assholes.

- Ninjutsu should disappear, helpful or not.

- Max gates Gai is stronger than Hashirama.

- Team 7 should not be reformed.

- Sasuke should stay the hell out of Konoha.

- Juubi will remain a mindless beast and a tool.

- Jiraiya was way too simplistic of a character.

- Hiruzen deserves everything he gets for being a pussy in charge.

- Deidara deserves more respect, Zabuza deserves less respect.

- Tenten's family name is Ten.

- As an Uchiha fan I find the Uchiha overexposure lame.

- Gaiden Obito wasnt that much better than the Obito we have now.

- I actually like seeing Sasuke and Naruto working together.

- Power inflation made Oonoki stronger than Hiruzen.

- Hype without the support of appropriate feats should take a backseat.

- Karin is not that bad.

- Kiba however is VERY bad.

- Clones are the very definition of cheap.

- Mei  looks more ridiculous than sexy.

- Parallels are very useful to prove some shit you made up on the spot.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Oct 9, 2013)

Funny how this was necro'd almost exactly a year after the most recent post.


----------



## Ninja Shadow Warrior (Oct 9, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> Funny how this was necro'd almost exactly a year after the most recent post.



I thought the same thing.


----------



## Xeros (Oct 9, 2013)

Kakashi can use Kamui + Amaterasu in one eye simultaneously after he comes out of the Kamui Dimension.


----------



## Krippy (Oct 9, 2013)

Ninja Shadow Warrior said:


> Come on.. Tobirama is the manliest character in the manga. He had neither the power of his brother or the power of the Uchiha, and yet with his epic shroud of manliness he kept them all in their place!



neg worthy

that eskimo ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) needs to be taken out back and shot :ignoramus

inb4 Revy :ignoramus


----------



## Ninja Shadow Warrior (Oct 9, 2013)

Krippy said:


> neg worthy
> 
> that eskimo ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) needs to be taken out back and shot :ignoramus
> 
> inb4 Revy :ignoramus



One, or many, could say the same about you.


----------



## Overhaul (Oct 9, 2013)

Krippy said:


> neg worthy
> 
> that eskimo ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) needs to be taken out back and shot :ignoramus
> 
> inb4 Revy :ignoramus


NO U.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Oct 9, 2013)

Neji should have beaten Naruto.


----------



## Overhaul (Oct 9, 2013)

Tobirama should be helping Hashi beat Madara's ass.


----------



## Mako (Oct 9, 2013)

- I actually like Sakura. 
- I don't like Hinata
- I believe that Ten-Ten and Shino deserve more panel time.


----------



## Ninja Shadow Warrior (Oct 9, 2013)

Foster said:


> - I actually like Sakura.
> - I don't like Hinata
> - I believe that Ten-Ten and Shino deserve more panel time.



I have always been for Shino getting more panel time and development. The guy was super smart with tactics early on, and had potential to be a beast himself. 

Not to mention his character design is kind of spooky in terms of his interaction with others and his look.


----------



## Jad (Oct 9, 2013)

This is an unpopular confession (if I am posting this correctly):

I think Gai is underrated in this forum. I think people don't appreciate his techniques, his speed or his strength. The stuff I have read just make my head spin with confusion and disappointment. It's ironic because him being underrated on the forum is also an unpopular confession because most don't think so. I mean we had a Sakura vs Gai thread, last time Darui vs Gai thread. People suggested Suigetsu could beat Gai. It goes on.

Also, I think Team Gai shits on all the other teams uniqueness, synergy and are the most enjoyable to read. If we could take some of the elements from Spring time of Youth, give it a bit more maturity and some olde Naruto Shippuden spike, I reckon it would have been awesome.

To add, I also believe Hashirama and Madara are boring, just my opinion, an unpopular one. But I could have done without the flash back or even seeing the VOTE fight. I think it was snore fest and honestly, I thought it would have some Kakashi-flare to the fight. Kakashis fights are one of the best, and if they start to sway away from that formulae, it starts to go stale.

Finally, I think this is an unpopular confession, Team 10 suck. I hate them, I wish they weren't given so much spot light. Kishi made sure that this team, the most boring one out of all, was shoved in our faces constantly. Shikamaru has had so much development it wasn't fair for the others. Chouji, he got a massive powerboost. What about Lee, Tenten? In fact even Shino and Kiba got them. This is just me going back to complaining about Kishi's neglect ion of Team Gai. Man that was a disappointing chapter...


----------



## Toqtimur (Oct 9, 2013)

I personally don't believe that Kankuro surpassed Sasori in the slightest, and Itachi could have done a hell of lot better of a job than mind-raping Sasuke to "help" him.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 9, 2013)

I actually don't feel like Team 10 has gotten much development. Kishimoto just spends a grossly disproportionate time paying attention to them, but the only "development" they get is extremely repetitive. None of them have really actually advanced much in terms of character development since Part 1 (other than them getting stronger, which means nothing here).


----------



## Jad (Oct 9, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> I actually don't feel like Team 10 has gotten much development. Kishimoto just spends a grossly disproportionate time paying attention to them, but the only "development" they get is extremely repetitive. None of them have really actually advanced much in terms of character development since Part 1 (other than them getting stronger, which means nothing here).



True. I just got so used to seeing the word development being misused a lot of the times it must have creeped into my subconscious. Yeah, lets go with that...

Your right though, his focus on Team 10 is too much. I mean for a team you won't kill, what was the point? Just makes the whole Neji dieing ordeal more infuriating to think about, considering he had such a small pea-sized role in Part-2. Had he have Team-10 levels of spotlight in the manga, Neji's death would have been taken soo much smoother plus understandable.


----------



## Xeros (Oct 9, 2013)

Ebisu has special hidden traits that actually give him the ability to become hokage.


----------



## Ninja Shadow Warrior (Oct 9, 2013)

Xeros said:


> Ebisu has special hidden traits that actually give him the ability to become hokage.



I would like to know where all of those Hokage candidates are hiding. If the quickest way to become hokage was through him... Why wasn't he the Hokage... 

Everything about his character pissed me off lol


----------



## Hamtaro (Oct 9, 2013)

I think the fight between Kakashi and Obito was bullshit.

I don't think Naruto is much of a leader, and wouldn't make a great Hokage.

I think the Kage system would have collapsed in the first generation.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Oct 10, 2013)

Jad said:


> This is an unpopular confession (if I am posting this correctly):
> 
> I think Gai is underrated in this forum. I think people don't appreciate his techniques, his speed or his strength. The stuff I have read just make my head spin with confusion and disappointment. It's ironic because him being underrated on the forum is also an unpopular confession because most don't think so. I mean we had a Sakura vs Gai thread, last time Darui vs Gai thread. People suggested Suigetsu could beat Gai. It goes on.
> 
> ...



Well, we might see Gai's advantages/strengths somewhat differently, but anyone who thinks Suigetsu even stands a remote chance of -surviving- against Gai is crazy. Not sure about how well Darui does, he's alright, but Gai wins. 

Unpopular opinion: I actually like Sakura and it kind of upsets me seeing people bash her with little reason. She's like the lightning rod for NF posters' hate/boredom or something. They need to hate her or they won't know what to do with themselves.

Second unpopular opinion (I think?): Tsunade isn't even as strong as Kakashi or Gai. She's just good backup like any healer should be, and her regeneration is only good stalling against people clearly above her. Unless she teams up with 4 other Kages backing her up..obviously.


----------



## RasenganSake (Oct 10, 2013)

- I'm actually starting to like Obito, even though I want Madara or Orochimaru to be the FV

- I hope Sasuke stays with Team Taka

- I don't feel that special "bond" with the team 7 members. I feel like it's more involved with just Sasuke and Naruto rather than the whole team. I liked team 7 more with Sai

- Characters like Mito and SO6P really interest me, and I'm dying to know more about them

- The Hyuga clan is the most interesting clan out of all the clans in the manga. In my opinion 

- I think that Karin is one of the most interesting characters in the manga.


----------



## -JT- (Oct 10, 2013)

I have another!

- I believe Neji is extremely underrated and could still challenge and put pressure on (but admittedly, not overcome) Sasuke in a battle.


----------



## Bitch (Oct 10, 2013)

I secretly root for all the females in this manga, although the only ones who have impressed me recently are Tsunade and Ino.  

Flashy, over-the-top fights don't impress me.  I'd much rather read an Ao vs Fu fight that involves strategy over strength.  

Although I think Kishimoto has done a horrible, horrible job with her, I still enjoy Sakura's character.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 10, 2013)

I approve of Mugen Tsukiyomi.


----------



## Big Bob (Oct 10, 2013)

Hiruzen is top 5 material.


----------



## CrazyAries (Oct 10, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> I approve of Mugen Tsukiyomi.



I think that it would be really interesting if someone did a poll on this.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 10, 2013)

I still can't call the kyuubi "Kurama" because I have no respect enough for it whatsoever and its specie name is specific enough that a name isn't necessary.



CrazyAries said:


> I think that it would be really interesting if someone did a poll on this.



I actually started an essay on this but got lazy. I should finish.


----------



## Amanda (Oct 10, 2013)

The Hashi flashback made me less interested in the relationship between him and Madara. It was an excellent flashback and all, but somehow the magic was gone.

Sakura becoming self-aware of her flaws, trying to fix it and do the right thing, but only managing to make bad choices made me like her.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 10, 2013)

Amanda said:


> The Hashi flashback made me less interested in the relationship between him and Madara. It was an excellent flashback and all, but somehow the magic was gone.



Given the fanfiction we once had, that's undeniable.

I love them just as much, and Kishi handled it waaay better than I thought he would, but I still imagine the fanon realm a lot more with them.


----------



## hannah (Oct 10, 2013)

I claimed:
-Sakura is a good character.

And then the world came crashing down.


----------



## Kyu (Oct 10, 2013)

-Don't give a shit about Kakashi

-I'm a fan of both Minato and Itachi

-Biju are severely underrated

-I thoroughly enjoy Naruto's fights

-Tobirama is the Senju clan's finest


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Oct 10, 2013)

Sakura is a bad character IMO.


----------



## Lyanna (Oct 10, 2013)

Another unpopular opinion: Sasuke is not evil!!!!!! I totally believe his actions in the Kage Summit were justified.
Then, Sakura is not a bitch in part 1, she's just a normal bratty teenage girl, but not bitch. Part 2 Sakura is not useless and I find her really cool among Konoha 12 kunoichis. And I don't think Sakura is weak when she hesitated to stab Sasuke with poisoned kunai in the Land of Iron.

Shino is badass but not blessed with screentime.


----------



## zuul (Oct 10, 2013)

Also :
I find the sasnar 'bond' extremelly forced and unnatural.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 10, 2013)

zuul said:


> Also :
> I find the sasnar 'bond' extremelly forced and unnatural.



Oh God, this. But is this unpopular?


----------



## StuckInADaze (Oct 10, 2013)

I actually like most of Kishi's female characters (except Hinata, she's meh). 

Sakura and Ino are awesome and have showed me a lot during the war. I like their friendly rivalry. 

Tsunade's a beast, vastly underrated and an awesome hokage. 

Mei's character interests me and I'd like to know more about her character and village. I think her bloodline techniques are pretty cool.

Karin is one of my favorite characters lol she cracks me up. I love her interactions with Suigetsu and how uncomfortable she makes Sasuke


----------



## Octus (Oct 10, 2013)

I don't really have that much of an issue with the Mugen Tsukuyomi.


----------



## Ninja Shadow Warrior (Oct 10, 2013)

I've gotta confess... I can't stand Lee most of the time.. He has been pretty much useless in the manga, and the only enemy I can actually recall him beating was him off paneling a clone of himself... 

He is always like "TRAINING!!!" "LEEETSS GOOOOO!"..... Lets go what? Get you killed? Wtf are you really gonna do, Lee..? Blush? The only time he poses a threat is when he is drunk and doesn't know what the hell he is doing... Everyone wants so bad to see a Neji vs Lee fight... So Lee could get hospitalized again?? ....

Yeah.. Thats my confession... I'm usually pretty positive.. Although I've liked Lee in moments of non-battle, the guy is kind of a 5th wheel in the world of productiveness in this manga...


----------



## Hero of Shadows (Oct 10, 2013)

1) Sasuke trying to kill Sakura after the Kage submit wasn't some deep dark evil moment it was perfectly logical and as moral as one can get in a self defense scenario.

Follow me on this:

Sakura came on the scene with a definite plan to kill Sasuke, she had her own weapon prepared it's just that she had a super flimsy and stupid cover story (Sakura's stance in PII has always been incapacitate Sasuke and bring him back to Konoha the last time she wanted to join him was long long ago so idk why she thought he would be fooled by this)

Sasuke saw through this and used Karin as a trap, now let us be clear Sasuke is a soldier Sakura is also a soldier Sasuke had full rights to defend himself from a assassin.

It doesn't matter that Sasuke was evil or that Sakura was once his friend or that Sakura sucks as a assassin you have the right to fight against assassins coming after you.

If you really want a evil Sasuke moment it was him stabbing Karin and abandoning Taka.

2) Sasuke taking that shot at Danzo through Karin was evil, but if it were anybody but Sasuke, let's say the main character who can do no wrong, Karin would have been pleading with Naruto to take the shot because her life doesn't matter killing Danzo is what counts and afterwards you'd have had 10+ people reassuring Naruto he did the right thing by hitting both Danzo and Karin.

3) Sakura's motivation for killing Sasuke i.e "I must kill him so that he doesn't sink any lower" is incredibly stupid and selfish, please do go ahead and try to kill Sasuke because you're a Konoha ninja but what you want to do is kill a real person (Sasuke) for another imaginary one (the Sasuke in your head who is noble and in love in you and idk what more) the scary thing about this line of thought is that it by comparing reality with fantasy reality is always going to fall short thus this argument is good for killing anybody.

4) Anybody who criticises Hinata for fangirling over Naruto in 90%+ of her panels is instantly hit by one of the following arguments:
   a)  Naruto is so super awesome he deserves fangirls unlike that evil Sasuke (double standard ahoy also female objectification)
   b)  You're just a Hinata hater (because Hinata can't be more than a fangirl apparently) 
   c)  You're anti NaruHina and you just want Naruto and or Hinata for somebody else


----------



## Lady Hinata (Oct 10, 2013)

●I liked Gaara better in part 1. Now he is a bit generic to me... 

●I would rather Obito pull a Lelouch somehow in the end...

●Tenten would be one of the greatest female fighters in this manga had kishi bothered to expand on her.

●I would rather have had Team Gai get the spotlight, not Team 10.

● I don't really see the big bond between Naruto and Sasuke...I just accept it as canon.

● Sakura is one of my favorite characters and I do not think she is useless, but powerful, resourceful and very intelligent. She makes mistakes, but that makes me like her more. I think all the hate she gets is unreasonable.

●Sasuke is not and never was evil.


----------



## Moonraker_One (Oct 10, 2013)

I must confess, I really like Naruto Uzumaki as a character, and I really like seeing him kick ass. Also, I liked him from chapter one.

I know. It's ridiculous. The correct opinion, of course, is to hate Naruto.


----------



## Lace (Oct 10, 2013)

Ino will become Hokage 


and I actually like all the attention she's been getting in the manga....keep it up Kishi


----------



## Ninja Shadow Warrior (Oct 10, 2013)

Moonraker_One said:


> I must confess, I really like Naruto Uzumaki as a character, and I really like seeing him kick ass. Also, I liked him from chapter one.
> 
> I know. It's ridiculous. The correct opinion, of course, is to hate Naruto.



I'm with you, man. He is the reason I kept reading this manga after the first few chapters. Every time he stomps ass, I still get a little excited. I still like to give credit to other characters in their moments of deserving it, but Naruto has always been my top favorite.


----------



## Jagger (Oct 10, 2013)

I believe Part 1 is kind of overrated. Of course, it is better than Part 2 in some aspects and the current pace of the manga is terrible, but my point still stands.


----------



## Dark Red Z (Oct 10, 2013)

At this point? That Tobi will die like the unrepentant asshole I became a fan of him for in the first place.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Oct 10, 2013)

Tobi was better when he was funny.


----------



## Amanda (Oct 10, 2013)

Moonraker_One said:


> I know. It's ridiculous. The correct opinion, of course, is to hate Naruto.




In a society where personal opinions are categorized as wrong or right, make sure to always have at least some wrong opinions.



Jagger said:


> I believe Part 1 is kind of overrated. Of course, it is better than Part 2 in some aspects and the current pace of the manga is terrible, but my point still stands.




Agreed. Perhaps I say this because I only joined the fandom a year ago, but large sections of part 1 are actually pretty pointless in the end.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Oct 10, 2013)

I remember saying that a cripple Nagato was still top tier was a pretty unpopular opinion a long time ago.


----------



## Ninja Shadow Warrior (Oct 10, 2013)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> I remember saying that a cripple Nagato was still top tier was a pretty unpopular opinion a long time ago.



I was actually just reading through those threads a few minutes ago in the Library Archive lol..


----------



## Xeros (Oct 10, 2013)

It could be true!


----------



## Lady Hinata (Oct 10, 2013)

No offense to anyone but.... i don't really think this is the thread to argue  people's opinions. That's why it's called an unpopular one.


----------



## Vice (Oct 10, 2013)

Most of the Konoha 11 are useless and don't deserve the spotlight that most people here demanded they should have had.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Oct 10, 2013)

In my opinion Kakashi is the only good character left in Team 7. I'd also say that Lee is one one of the strongest in their group and of Naruto's generation he's had the biggest impact after Naruto, Sasuke, Sakura, Shikamaru and Gaara.


----------



## Overhaul (Oct 14, 2013)

Orochimaru should have been a woman. Just saying....



Xeros said:


> It could be true!



Kakashi doesn't do those marks justice. *snap* *snap*


----------



## Maunten (Oct 14, 2013)

I think that most people have acceded to Kishimoto's recent plot hole bonanza because it introduces a strong female character and not because it actually makes any sense.

I also believe they have given it acclaim for the same reasons.


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 14, 2013)

The main reason why Kishi killed Neji off is so he wouldn't have to draw Lee and Tenten in battle again (as displayed by their stark lack of action panels while their Konoha peers were fighting the mini Juubis). He's never known what to do with Tenten despite giving her skillset, and has thus relegated her to the background pretty much throughout his manga. 

Then he allowed her to wield the Bashosen and take out Kakuzu's elemental masks (definitely more than the Lightning Mask, at least three) but still did it offscreen except for the first. He just refuses to give her panels, even though the fight against the masks would have been pretty intense and grant her some form of characterisation. She didn't even need one whole chapter, just a few pages to show that despite the chakra drain, she was willing to continue using the fan. Instead since everything was off paneled after her taking out the first mask, he gave people/ haters ammo to attack her and say she didn't destroy them. And of course showing her lying on the ground almost dying gave haters lots of ammo to discredit her feats again. Even now, since she has the chakra cloak, can't she be shown to be still wielding the Bashosen and having sealed it in her scroll, so that now her chakra drain won't be life threatening with its usage? 

Seriously, if Tenten is shown to be sacrificing her life in a meaningful way (and linked to Neji's sacrifice somehow), even I wouldn't mind!

Despite Naruto granting everyone on the current battleground his Kyubbi cloak that replenishes chakra, he hasn't shown Tenten wielding the Bashosen again. And instead of her and Lee fighting together with their peers, after Neji's very convenient and unnecessary/ nonsensical/ meaningless death, Kishi has given Team Gai so few panels and relevance in the fights, EVEN THOUGH GAI, LEE AND TENTEN would NOT be hiding in the background. 

Kishi has thus made me and many fans wonder if he's just biased, lazy or both. If he still has something in store for Lee and Gai because of Gates, then he would probably devote some fighting panels for them. But why could he not included Tenten and Lee in the mini-juubi fight first? I'm thinking that if she doesn't have the Bashosen, Tenten wouldn't be able to do much against the God Tree together with Lee and Gai, so giving her a few panels of battle against the mini-Juubi (which even nameless fodder was shown on panel to have fought and defeated) wouldn't be too much of a stretch would it?!?

I just have this nagging feeling that Kishi wasn't willing to come up with new moves or techniques for Lee, Tenten and Neji, and thus used a lame symbolic crap shit to kill off Neji, a death that adds nothing to the plot since every few chapters Naruto is wincing and whining about the battle again, SO THAT he doesn't have to grant Team Gai any/ fewer battle panels. 

Tenten, Lee and Neji have been, since Shippuden started, always been implied to be part of the K12 gang. They were shown in the Chapter 515 spread together (which is still my wallpaper), always in Naruto's thoughts together when he had those moments thinking about his friends, and were shown running together towards the battlefield in chapter 573. Heck, Neji and Lee were such MAJOR players in part 1 even!

Thus, what Kishi has done to Team Gai, especially Neji, especially Tenten, especially Lee (since Gai has really already had many moments of his own prior to the Alliance showing up) is a blasphemy and a terrible shock for all their fans. As Lady Hinata has rightly stated, if Tenten was allowed to be developed more in the manga, she would definitely have been a very valid character in the series, especially since weaponry can be made very relevant if Kishi wants to. Of all the ass pulls he's pulled, he can't grant her a named jutsu or some rain of steel attack on his villains. Of all the cool stuff he's given his MALE characters with regard to weapon use, he couldn't have granted more fighting panels and diversity for her bukijutsu. And it would have been so cool if the Bashosen gave Tenten's weapons elemental properties. There's been so many times in the manga whereby characters do something with weapons and elements, and you just wonder, why aren't these used for Tenten's fights??? Shouldn't she be able to pull these off since she's a weapons expert?

And of course what irks me the most is to see irrelevant nameless characters taking up SO MANY panels that could have been given to Team Gai action.

Terrible.


----------



## Vice (Oct 14, 2013)

Revy said:


> Kakashi doesn't do those marks justice. *snap* *snap*



He's above them.


----------



## Overhaul (Oct 14, 2013)

Vice said:


> He's above them.


More like he doesn't need them. His face looks too cluttered. He has a scar,and a sharingan for an eye. Two trademarks is enough for one face. Less is more.


----------



## KingBoo (Oct 14, 2013)

sauske's black fire will become a holy light or blue color flame
water jutsus are pretty cool. the mizukage's water reflection was nice, and i liked how that fodder back in part 1 hid inside a fake puddle. also like water boy's reforming power since he is made out of water
kakashi is a boring character, and partly to blame for the way kishi has written obito
gaara is another boring character. i'm fine that he changed a new leaf though thanks to naruto
sauske will be able to use izanagi without losing his light thanks to ems. but there'll be a cooldown, and maybe forces the eye to revert back to a previous stage for a short time.
combining izanagi and izanami could be interesting. sauske can use izanami to repeat an attack or someone's status (like being at full health or injured) in real time with the help of izanagi. of course both eyes are used and goes on cooldown to make it fair.
itachi's sword and shield are enchanted using his knowledge he got from exploring ruins at the age of 0. most of the knowledge should come from the hidden/destroyed uzumaki temples to give them a little more relevance
ems should let you copy other ms techniques
the name of nagato's black hole move, planetary devastation sounds very cool
one day, 1010 will fling shurikens like how sauske and itachi did it. maybe even better
i always wanted naruto to smash a water rasengan with a wind rasengan to make something similar to when he and yamato combined wind and water to make a water bomb. of course it's very dbzish, but i would like to see it used once against a dbz level katon
jiraiya hiding in someone's shadow was very cool. expected shikamaru to do that but w/e. don't know if it happened in the manga or anime.
there should have been at least one "blood element user" from the hidden mist.. sigh...
characters that don't have eyeball powers, demon soul, boss summon, and super genetics are much more impressive than those that have at least one of them. there are exceptions like itachi since he displays superior shuriken skillZz, fast casts, and holds your destiny in his hands. example of characters that impressed me through their fighting style: tobirama (invented shadow clone, and other 2 cool moves), kakuzu (has to earn his hearts by slaying others), gai (not the dbz bs gates), kisame (skill character since it revolves around a tool he can easily lose), and a few others
nagato is pretty impressive with the rinnegan. granted he had his whole life to try it. makes me wonder what a person with skill can do with it. 
you know, i don't care if it's too much like avatar last airbender, but i always wanted the person with the rinnegan to wield at least 5 elements at the same time.
i would have liked sakura if she could cast illusions. oh well
orochimaru is one of the strongest characters in the series
we will see kirin used again by sauske
there will be a battle...IN SPACE!
tsunade rivals orochimaru in durability
i want the uchiha clan revived, with the uzumakis, and senjus. and all 3 should unite and slaughter the alliance before naruto saves the day again.


that's it for now. too much typing in one day


----------



## 8 (Oct 15, 2013)

as of now we have all these characters from the past with quite developed personalities, backstories or abilities. tobirama, kushina, second mizukage to name a few.  while the present characters are quite dull and undevelloped. i think kishi focussed too much on the past. i'd preffer the past would be a bit less detailed, and so more legendary/mysterious. and instead the present would be more interesting and developped.

also i'm not a fan of those edo characters. i don't want to see madara and the hokages. i'd rather the were never ressurected.


----------



## principito (Oct 15, 2013)

αce said:


> Tsunade is stronger than Kakashi. (I used to think otherwise)
> Tsunade is a decent Hokage. Not the best. But she's not terrible.
> Mei is stronger than Raikage.
> Gai isn't a good character. Nor is he manly. Just annoying.



This list seems perfect.

I'd just add that in terms of Hokage and their jobs on the position Tob iraba is the one that fucked up the most. Many fans praise him (mainly cuz he's string) but he completely sucked at leading the village


----------



## Eliyua23 (Oct 15, 2013)

*Tsunade is the best Hokage, not the most powerful but thee best Hokage and what said posisition represents 

* Kishi did the best he could possibly do with Sakura's character 

* Konan is a high Kage level ninja 

* Shikamaru is Kage level 

* Jiriyia was stronger than Sick Itachi

* Orochimaru w Edo Tensei could defeat Itachi in combat 

* Madara/Hashirama are boring characters 

* Obito is a good villain 

* Edo Hokage shouldn't have been resurrected

* Fugaku Uchiha was stronger than Massacre Itachi

* Itachi is not a benchmark of Sasuke

* Kimmimaro would not defeat Naruto or Sasuke since VOTE


----------



## Overhaul (Oct 15, 2013)

Out of all the Hokages,I think Hiruzen's story would be the most interesting . Tobirama's story coming in second. Hashirama's story coming in third. Tsunade's story coming in fourth. And Minato's story coming in last. Don't do a fucking spin off on him kishi. Don't do eeeeeeeet.


----------



## Fay (Oct 15, 2013)

Despite me no longer enjoying the manga, I would like to see a sequel of the generation after Sasuke & co in the form of a live action movie. I bet a talented screenwriter could make some serious magic, because this world Kishimoto created has a lot of untapped potential.


----------



## Hero of Shadows (Oct 15, 2013)

Revy said:


> Out of all the Hokages,I think Hiruzen's story would be the most interesting . Tobirama's story coming in second. Hashirama's story coming in third. Tsunade's story coming in fourth. And Minato's story coming in last. Don't do a fucking spin off on him kishi. Don't do eeeeeeeet.



Sorry to break the theme of the thread for a bit but I so agree with this, will rep when I can.
*
Unpopular opinion time:*

Who should be Hokage shouldn't be about about who deserves it due to punching random Uchiha in the face, the Hokage-ship *should* go to the one who will use it to do the most good for Konoha.

You can be popular/acknowledged without being Hokage Naruto is right now much more popular than Tsunade.

You can defend your loved ones without being Hokage (it's called being a ninja)  Naruto right now can protect more of the alliance than Tsunade.

So don't come to me with "I want to be acknowledged/protect people" as your motivation you can do that without the (legislative) power of a Hokage, that power should be used by someone with vision who can tackle problems which are not evident (super powerfull madman of the week is a example of a obvious problem).

My honest opinion is that the Hokage position should go to someone who recognises Konoha is in a bad shape, if you don't see the problem s facing the people you will never be able to solve them.


----------



## BurningVegeta (Oct 15, 2013)

jimbob631 said:


> I would probably side with Madara and Tobi if I lived in the Naruto world.


This.

...can't be bothered with working when I could get everything for free.


----------



## Revolution (Oct 15, 2013)

Jiraya is an asshole.

Itachi was abusive and a traitor.

Konoha is evil.

Sakura is not pretty.


----------



## StuckInADaze (Oct 15, 2013)

Sarahmint said:


> Jiraya is an asshole.
> 
> Itachi was abusive and a traitor.
> 
> ...



Blasphemy 


On topic: as disappointed as I am with this manga compared to what it used to be, I'm gonna be sad when it ends.

I don't care for the majority of the Konoha 11 and don't care that they've been neglected for the most part (except Lee and Neji ) 

I think Taka is awesome and hope they get more panel time.


----------



## Humite Juubi (Oct 15, 2013)

I dont know why but everytime a good guy makes a point about his philosophies or something similar i think "no its the opposite" even before the war arc.

For example what jiraya said before he was killed about shinobi and dying i thought "no it should be the other way round".

Also i find it quite ironic that while kishi aims to make the shinobi system the true evil the good guys are the ones who are fighting for its continuation while the bad guys try to destroy it. i guess this mooneye illusion nonsense was only introduced to discredit the villians attempts so that nobody tries to side with them inuniverse and in RL.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Oct 15, 2013)

I will confess my sins. 

I hate Sasuke.
I don't get all this Itachi wanking. 
I lost my interest and fanship in Kakashi. 
Trollkage was the only likable character in the series next to maybe Kushina.
There are so many characters who should've died by now. SO. MANY. CHARACTERS. And they're not even important anymore. They lost meaning by NOT DYING.
I think Kiba is annoying and needs a muzzle. 
I hate Team 7 in general. It can't even be called a team. 


and this:

The Will of Fire is a propaganda designed to keep the ninja masses at bay so that they won't rebel against the Daimyos (and other cronies) who have the real power over everyone because they have money. In reality, everyone in ninjadom are poor, dirty urchins who don't know any better and fight for illusions which they believe is important (i.e. honor, nakama, ninja ideology, do or die mentality). The system is designed so that the 1% live in prosperity and peace while the brainwashed mass suffer and die for nothing. 

Basically, Naruto is wrong. He's a brainwashed hothead who doesn't know any better and is saving a corrupt system so that he can also become someone important. That's what the Will of Fire ideology has taught him for years. If you're the Hokage, you're someone important and will be cherished for life. Now obviously this is a lie because it's not the kages who have the power. True power is in the money, and their god is the ideology. Sure, Naruto will be loved by the brainwashed mass because he is part of them and leads the WoF ideology. But at the same time, he's not truly free. He's recycling the same old crap which kept his people at bay for generations. Naruto is not a hero. He's just as corrupt as the shinobi world. He's the hammer that smashes the nails down.


----------



## Star★Platinum (Jan 22, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Sometimes i like Naruto/Sasukes Friendship/bonding shit/speeches
Tsunade is awful
I dislike Happy/friendly Kyuubi mode.
I haven't been excited for a Naruto chapter in months.
Naruto's beliefs/motives for Hokage aren't strong enough. Sasuke's are better.
The bijuu Godzilla fight was utter wank, It was better in their Jinchuuriki forms.
Minato and Hiruzen are over-hyped,  Tobirama is under-hyped.


----------



## kaminogan (Jan 22, 2014)

*unpopular opininons*

raikage is the coolest person in the manga, even more so than itachi and tobirama combined,

itachi and tobirama would have a sasuke/naruto relationship IRM,

madara sucks, he sucks more than clouse (the fish) from american dad, multiplied by a thousand,

obito is the best villain/semi villain in naruto,

shino is the strongest character in the konoha 11,

*theories*

shino is a villain and will betray konoha,

hinata will either kill naruto, or become like obito sometime in the future,

sakura will become hokage,


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Jan 22, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Read at your own risk_ 



_-Hinata is the most obnoxious character in the manga.
-Kakashi has surpassed the Sannin by a fair margin.
-Due to his constant hate, Itachi has become kinda underrated.
-Itachi, Jiraiya,  and Kakashi are the best-written characters bar none.
-Tobirama, while still badass, is by far the most overrated character in the manga power-wise.
-I can't stand Ē.
-Minato currently has become severely underrated.
-Konan is the only above-average female character.
-Sasuke is one of my favorite characters._


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jan 22, 2014)

In retrospect...

~ I find Sasuke, at least in part 2, to be overrated. Part 1 Sasuke was interesting and kind of unpredictable (because of the struggle between his two worlds), but Part 2 with him felt like a needlessly wild ride until Volume 65...

~ And also, I think Sakura has a decent personality.


----------



## Rios (Jan 22, 2014)

alright, lets update it

- Obito is a hero and should die as one, he is a better representation of a hero who actually does something than Itachi is
- Madara is a master planner but his battle tactics suck balls
- Karin is funny and likable
- Minato and Itachi still suck as much as they did before
- Jiraiya not coming back is actually pretty degrading and hilarious
- Orochimaru is better as a comic relief than a menacing villain
- Sasuke will get the Rinnegan(dont care if this one is not exactly unpopular)
- Gaara is the only decent current kage and a wonderful detraction from the 99% Konoha dominant cast
- Oh, also fuck Konoha
- Kishimoto is doing a good job as of lately
- Everybody will be revived in the end, I dont trust Kishimoto that much after all
- Kakashi can one shot Madara and the Juubi
- Contrary to the popular belief Minato cant one shot Madara
- or the Juubi
- I want to see sage parrots


----------



## Raiden (Jan 22, 2014)

Like Rios, I also think every character will be revived.

I think pairings will come in big in the manga as well. A part of me thinks Kishioto is fooling fans pretty hard by making the end pairing the one that seems least obvious right now. That pairing consistently gets knocked int he manga. 

I don't think the Sage will return, but rather his mother. This is consistent with the story behind the "tree of life."


----------



## Lace (Jan 22, 2014)

-I like Sakura despite knowing she's a shit character
-I don't think Madara is that cool
-I'm only reading the manga still for Ino
-I still think Sasuke is attractive
-Like others are saying I think Kishi will revive everyone


----------



## Vermin (Jan 22, 2014)

-i think madara is an overrated ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who should just die
- i think itachi was a psychopath who should stay dead
-i think sasuke is a hypocritical idiot who should die
-as a matter of fact, i hate the uchiha clan, i hope by the time the manga ends they will be extinct along with that overrated eyeball 
-i think kakashi is the shittiest teacher i've ever seen. biased as fuck and is a hypocrite tells sasuke to let go of his revenge but helps shikamaru into achieving his? get the fuck out
-sakura is a shitty character. she is'n't even that attractive and she generally makes me want to punch her in the face every time i see her
-i don't care for the kohona rookies and i don't understand why so many people want panel time for them. they are unimportant fodder who should just burn or fuck off
-i like naruto surprise surprise
-i liked how kishi handled the manga in general. its his story not yours, if you have a problem then go write a fanfiction and take your bitching elsewhere


----------



## SLB (Jan 22, 2014)

- The Uchiha clan sucked the life out of this story. I won't shit on any individual characters, because this was a joint effort.
- Kishi's artwork got cleaner but artistically less appealing
- The females (not all) in this series are rarely worth the calories I burn typing about them
- Konoha is a piece of shit village, and the elders deserve Sasuke's wrath.
- Fuck Hiruzen

Not an unpopular opinion, but Tobirama's pimp cloak most likely brought all the hoes to the yard. In any lighting setting you can think of.

edit:

- Part 1 is not all that. It's nice, but early shippuden stomps. Suck it haters.


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Jan 22, 2014)

- Edo, blind and current Madara beat any Obito bar jin comfortably.
- I prefer Madara in his armor over nekkid.
- If possible I prefer him wearing his old Uchiha cloak to the armor and being nekkid.
- I don't dislike any character.
- I like the War Arc...​


----------



## Saru (Jan 22, 2014)

-Obito < Edo Madara
-I don't like Hinata's timidity
-I have lost interest in the current 5 Kages, bar Gaara and Tsunade


----------



## Krippy (Jan 23, 2014)

Don't know if I've posted this already but since everyone's jumping on the rinnegan sauce and nardo is the next rikudo bandwagons my unpopular opinion is that neither of these things will happen

- nardo (the character) was 100,000x better in part 1 and is now a shitstain compared to his former self. same for sauce but to a lesser degree

- madara isnt that great a villain. Better than Obito, but that's not saying much

- shodai >>>

- nardo is the most relevant un - ninja like ninja in his whole verse and the fact that global terrorists are spared on his whim is just sad.

- tobirama got swagger jacked hard by Minato. I almost feel bad for him.

- madara will become the Juubi Jin and surpass the previous Rikudo

- sage naruto is his best form, but only with his scroll robe

- the reveal of the EMS power will cause a huge shit storm in the KT, mostly from sauce and Hashirama fanboys

- taka still da besto

- kakashi still boring as shit


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 23, 2014)

Wow some people here have really just turned this into a swear-filled hatefest of pointless rage. 

*This thread is not a place for you to tell others to get out for having an opinion different than your own.*


----------



## Lord Aizen (Jan 23, 2014)

I think orochimaru is the most overrated character in the manga and is weak as hell without edo tensai he's nothing he's a total coward

Kabuto is an idiot and should get out of izanami 

Sasuke is wasted potential as he has great abilities but no skill since he throws he anger at everything and stopped training and thinking in battle. He has everything itachi had in his EMS just hasnt discovered it yet. Sasuke could be the coolest if he stayed as was in the beginning of part 2

Naruto is a really annoying character who has 0 skill in fighting just gets lucky and spams his best moves to win

Rock lee should be one of the strongest high kage level

Gaara is extremely overrated for no reason he has never impressed me only his intelligence makes him somewhat good 

Kisame should've stayed alive he was too good if a character to die

Hiruzen is top tier but hasn't showed it yet prime hiruzen would destroy nearly anyone 

Kakashi is cool but extremely overrated from a combat perspective he's just smart

The uchiha clan are the only things that make this manga worth reading madara has saved this manga

Tobi should've been izuna



Shikamaru Nara said:


> Shikamaru is more intelligent than Kakashi,Itachi and Sasuke.Also Minato.And Tobirama.And Madara.And Orochimaru.Combined.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Now that's interesting


----------



## Palpatine (Jan 23, 2014)

-Pain should have been the final villain
-The Uchiha clan and the sharingan pretty much ruined this manga
-Zetsu should have been a Hyuuga. It would give the byakugan some relevance.
-Also, the byakugan should have gotten more relevance in general
-Fuck the eye of the moon plan. Akatsuki's original plan was better
-Kakuzu and Hidan were two of the best Akatsuki members
-I don't think Tobi being Obito was a bad thing
-Sasuke needs to die
-Sakura was written terribly (yeah, this isn't an unpopular opinion, I know)
-Madara, while a decent villain, isn't as interesting as Obito


----------



## YoungSimba (Jan 23, 2014)

-deidara would **** everyone in the akatsuki up except Pain and itachi, and possibly kisame. He'd beat everyone else imo.
-there's still hope for neji to come back
-8 gates will not be shown.
-byakugan still has an upgrade coming( almost given up)
-sasuke might actually die

Edit: pain had the best speeches which were actually well placed, he is also the best drawn villian


----------



## MidvalleySensei (Jan 23, 2014)

* Dosu had a lot of potential, and could have been an important character
* Otogakure in general should have had a bigger role in the plot
* Oto and Ame are the coolest villages
* Zetsu, Konan and Hidan are all worthy of being called S-rank, low-Kage-level ninja
* Tobirama was in the wrong, sectioning off the Uchiha population due to the defect he perceived them as having
* Rock Lee > Guy, in terms of having an interesting character. Lee has a goal and high-risk taijutsu, whereas Guy has an ideal and "taijutsu" that bears all resemblance to ninjutsu
* NarutoxHinata, SakuraxLee, SasukexKarin
* It would have been cool if Tobi were Shisui, secretly manipulating Itachi like Itachi secretly manipulated Sasuke, but I don't mind Tobi being Obito, nor do I mind his motive
* Nagato was the best villain in the manga, in large part because he _was_ reasonable enough to let himself be TnJ'd
* Madara is the worst villain in the manga, scratch that, the worst thing to happen to the manga, primarily because of the utterly unwarranted power inflation he brought with him. Him being annoyingly cocky is also a minus
* Team Kurenai is my favorite Konoha team
* Team Taka is badass. Karin included
* While the plan to murder all of Konoha was horrible, Sasuke was justified in taking out Danzo, and should receive a pardon for the act of executing a war criminal and conspirator
* Critics are far too hard on Naruto's idealism, although the plot is admittedly too easy on it


----------



## Eliyua23 (Jan 23, 2014)

Rios said:


> alright, lets update it
> 
> - Obito is a hero and should die as one, he is a better representation of a hero who actually does something than Itachi is
> - Madara is a master planner but his battle tactics suck balls
> ...



I still think Obito is a good villain, its just Madara brings more entertainment to the manga because he has no limitations or restrictions in what he can do.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jan 23, 2014)

I always liked the Tsuna/Oro medical science pairing, even though it wouldn't work and makes no sense, and he was even a creepy snake man as a child.  It's like crack, and not even good crack.  But somehow I still like to think the timid version of him that stood with Sarutobi by his parent's grave would have a crush on the strong confident 10 year old Tsunade.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 23, 2014)

YoungSimba said:


> -8 gates will not be shown.



Agree with this. There have been a lot of chances for it now and I feel like finally pulling it out at this point would be a little weird. The team-mate of the users has died; what more could drive them to it?

I also don't think Minato's long-name jutsu will ever be shown, as I believe it was meant as a joke and never intended to be taken seriously.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 11, 2014)

Danzo was a much better and more heroic character than Sasuke ever was.


----------



## Overhaul (Mar 11, 2014)

Naruto should stay out of commission until the end of this war.


YoungSimba said:


> -8 gates will not be shown.





PikaCheeka said:


> Agree with this. There have been a lot of chances for it now and I feel like finally pulling it out at this point would be a little weird.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Mar 11, 2014)

- Madara is the FV, no one else.
- Sasuke won't be the FV.


----------



## Csdabest (Mar 11, 2014)

That sasuke was using the mangekyo power sealed in him pre awakening to use amaterasu and tudkiyomi to unlock susano.

That kagutsuchi + koto amatsukami= Kamui

EMS: izanagi + izanami= creation of all things


----------



## Keche (Mar 11, 2014)

I like Sakura.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 11, 2014)

Revy said:


>



It's still weird and unnecessary now though. Neji is already dead.


----------



## CyberianGinseng (Mar 11, 2014)

Yamanaka clan shouldn't exist. Their techniques should've belonged to the Hyuuga. Dan Kato also should've been a Hyuuga.
Kaguya clan should've been Juugo's tribe that was exterminated for their insanity. 
Kimimaro's bone shifting abilities should've been those of the standard Senju with Hashirama the sole wood user of modern times.
Uzumaki should've still been around as a clan situated in Konoha after the fall of Uzushiogakure. 
Only the adults of the Uchiha clan should've been exterminated. The children should've been taken into ROOT.
Danzou should've been a major villain and the 4th Shinobi WW should've started as a Konoha civil war with Danzou using Uchiha remnants to take over the village.


----------



## amillionhp (Mar 11, 2014)

Nagato's "Path" abilities are mostly just Madara's MS techs.
Deva=Limbo Hengoku(yes, its his MS)
Asura=Susano
Human=Genjutsu
Animal=....just a summon spell
King of Hell=Nagato made it. Similar to how Uzumakis apparently made the Death God and other spirits.
Preta=absorption power from Hashirama's DNA that carried over to Nagato through the eyes somehow.
Controlling bodies=combination MS genjutsu with Omnionton rod control.

A lot of these things look way different coming from Nagato such as Asura because his Senju body lets him stretch the limits and rules of the techs. Just like we see Obito use teleports from his eye and intangible phasing from his body. Looks totally different but it really isn't.


----------



## Closet Pervert (Mar 11, 2014)

Tobi is really Danzo.

Kage Mane is kind of ridiculous.


----------



## The Undying (Mar 11, 2014)

An all-out battle between Naruto and Sasuke is unneeded at this point. I think it'll either become a safe sparring match or it simply won't exist.

Madara is the most interesting villain by far in the manga.

Dunno if this opinion is particularly unpopular, but I think it would have made for more interesting storytelling if Kushina was alive and in hiding for some reason or another.


----------



## principito (Mar 11, 2014)

I always complained about how Uchiha were just granted with their powerups and everybody else had to train but now its just meh


----------



## Closet Pervert (Mar 11, 2014)

The Undying said:


> Dunno if this opinion is particularly unpopular, but I think it would have made for more interesting storytelling if Kushina was alive and in hiding for some reason or another.


That would've been nice. Kushina the Akatsuki leader!


----------



## Amanda (Mar 11, 2014)

All of my shameful vices are already publicly known. What to say? 

* It's a good thing the Uchiha myth arc and the Rikudou/Juubi plot took over the series. They're interesting and allow for an epic story.

* The Konoha 11 getting forgotten in favor of other characters and new plot lines didn't murder the manga.

* I don't get cancer of the way Kishi treats women. It's of the Victorian kind of bad: women are sweet and all, and need to be protected by men because they're fragile objects of admiration. Women themselves do have deep and noble feelings, which usually center around the other people (especially men) in their life. Could be much worse (women are expendable, immoral, treacherous... or they're just sluts to be slept with, not to have serious emotions for.)


----------



## Closet Pervert (Mar 11, 2014)

Amanda said:


> Could be much worse (women are expendable, immoral, treacherous... or they're just sluts to be slept with, not to have serious emotions for.)


Sounds like Karin.


----------



## Itachі (Mar 11, 2014)

- I hate MS Sasuke 
- I think Hiruzen is a bitch
- I started liking Itachi post reveal
- I don't really find much appealing about Madara
- Kakashi is very under-appreciated 
- Fugaku was a bitch
- For Obito it wasn't all about Rin, I believe that she represented his hope/light.


----------



## Addy (Mar 11, 2014)

itachi jr with rennigan


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Mar 11, 2014)

Hidan and Shikamaru are the sexiest rivalry in the manga


----------



## UchihaJaime (Mar 12, 2014)

zyken said:


> -i think madara is an overrated ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who should just die
> - i think itachi was a psychopath who should stay dead
> -i think sasuke is a hypocritical idiot who should die
> -as a matter of fact, i hate the uchiha clan, i hope by the time the manga ends they will be extinct along with that overrated eyeball
> ...



Okay, I'm not going to argue against you on the first few points since the point of his thread is to state unpopular opinions, not convince others, and since I can see where you are coming from, even if I disagree. However: the bold point is illogical and contradictory.

One, you just had 6 points complaining about they way Kishimoto developed his manga. Then you have the audacity to say people shouldn't criticize Kishimoto because it's his story. This is hypocritical. 

Two, your argument makes no sense.  Just because I don't own the intellectual property of _Naruto_ doesn't mean I can't criticize _Naruto_. By your logic, only creators can't criticize their work. I disagree. If I order food at a restaurant and that food is not quality then I have the right to criticize that food because I didn't get the quality food that I expected when I paid for it.


Now for my unpopular opinions:
Naruto and Sasuke are still paralleled to the younger and elder son. They will surpass both by working together. Just because Naruto is paralleled with the Sage doesn't mean he can't also be paralleeld with the younger son because the younger was supposed to become the Sage. 

Madara will get redeemed unfortunately.

Sasuke will get pardoned--the moral that this sends will be hand-waved

edit: just realized I replied to an old post-oh well. 

Also, as someone else mentioned, what happened to Dosu. He has so much potential


----------



## Amanda (Mar 12, 2014)

Closet Pervert said:


> Sounds like Karin.




Touche. But in points raised, Karin is an exception to the rule, not the rule itself.


----------

